# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 29/10/2015

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بالصور.. المريخ يحسم صفقة التجديد لامير كمال



حسم المريخ في الساعات الاولي من صباح اليوم امر التجديد للاعبه امير كمال بعد ان تسلم اللاعب كافة حقوقه المالية وسيوقع اللاعب في اول ايام التسجيلات لتمديد عقده لثلاث سنوات 




*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اتحاد الكرة يدعو لاجتماع طارئ
الخرطوم ـ المجهر
تفيد متابعات "المجهر" أن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لن ينتظر اجتماعه الدوري العاشر والمحدد له التاسع من نوفمبر المقبل وذلك بسبب الأحداث الساخنة المتمثلة في الأزمة الرياضية التي أدت لانسحاب الهلال والأمل من الممتاز ،بجانب الطعن الذي تقدم به الأمل في شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات ،وينتظر أن تدعو الأمانة العامة للاتحاد لاجتماع طارئ يعقد خلال اليومين القادمين لمناقشة الأزمة واتخاذ القرارات اللازمة.
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اسعد الله صباحك اخى ماجد خبر جميل بجمال هذا الصباح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا ماجد
خبر تجديد أمير كمال يسر القلب ويشرح الصدر من الصباح الباكر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

اسعد الله صباحك اخى ماجد خبر جميل بجمال هذا الصباح



اللهم اجعل ايامنا كلها أفراح...أسعد الله صباحكم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا ماجد
خبر تجديد أمير كمال يسر القلب ويشرح الصدر من الصباح الباكر



صباحك فل وياسمين يا زعيم....اللهم ادم علينا الأفراح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صباح الخير يا زعيم 
كمّل
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*المريخ يجدد تعاقد أمير كمال وراجي ومصعب 

كورة سودانيةنشر في كورة سودانية يوم 29 - 10 - 2015
حسم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الجدل الذي دار حول تجديد التعاقد مع مدافع الفريق الأول أمير كمال الذي ينتهي تعاقده مع الفريق في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية خاصة وأن اللاعب تلقى عرضاً جاداً من الند الهلال للتعاقد معه وتوجيه ضربة للأحمر في التسجيلات الشتوية لكن مجلس المريخ الجديد بقيادة اسامة ونسي رئيس النادي والعميد عامر عبد الرحمن جلسوا مع أمير كمال وحسموا أمر تجديد تعاقده مبكراً الى جانب زميليه راجي عبد العاطي ومصعب عمر واللذين ينتهي تعاقدهما مع الأحمر ايضاً في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية المقبلة.
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*سلام ماجد [ الأماجد ] صباحك زين وبركه وامل وتفاؤل .. سعداء لهذا النشاط والحيوية الدافقة من صباحا بدرى .. جزيل شكرنا وتقديرنا على هذا المجهود الوافر وتسلم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*العقدة في المنشار 
كورة سودانيةنشر في كورة سودانية يوم 29 - 10 - 2015

نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
العقدة في المنشار
*بإنسحابهم الأخير و الثنائي.. وضع ناديي "الهلال و الأمل" آخر مسمار في نعش لجنة الجودية، و التي لم يتبقي لها ما تصنعه بعد هذا الإنسحاب و ملاواة القانون التي مارسها الناديان المنسحبان..
*تحدثت كثيرا عن رعونة التعامل الإداري من الأندية المنسحبة.. ذلك أنه لا يوجد شخص صارع القانون إلا و صرعه القانون صاحب الحاكمية و المؤسسية.. و الباقي بعد ذهاب الأفراد الذين أتت بهم الصدف و سوء تصاريف الأقدار للجلوس علي كراسي أكبر بسنوات ضوئية من مقدراتهم في كل النواحي..
*في حديث له لقناة "النيلين" طالب مولانا "جمال حسن سعيد" بتدخل الدولة لحل الإتحاد حتي لو تدخلت الفيفا و أوقفت النشاط لخمسة سنوات قادمات!!
*و نقول لمولانا.. إن كان أمر تدخل الفيفا لا يهمك كما ذكرت و لا يهم ناديك "الذي يتواجد دوما في المؤخرة" فالمشاركات الخارجية تهمنا نحن أندية الصدارة الدائمة.. و من الخطل أن يتحدث "طيش" الدوري عن أمور لا تعنيه مثل المشاركات الخارجية..
*و لو سمحت لنا يا "مولانا" أن نطلب و نتمني كما فعلت.. فإننا نتمني أن تحل الدولة إدارة ناديك المتعنتة و الغير منصاعة للقانون.. و التي قادت مع إدارة "الغفلة الهلالية" الموسم إلي لجة من الصراعات و الإنسحابات و التي لم نعهدها في التأريخ السابق لبطولة الممتاز..
*الحل في حل هذه الإدارات.. أو تطبيق القانون بحذافيره.. و جعل التأريخ يحكم علي ما صنعه هؤلاء بأنديتهم و جماهيرهم الملكومه..
*المفوضيه سترد بقرارها النهائي بعد "48ساعة".. و نرجو أن لا تحشر أنفها في الأمور الفنية و تعلم حدودها كجهة حكومية كونتها الوزارة.. حتي و إن أشرفت علي إنتخابات الإتحاد العام فهذا لا يعطيها حق التدخل في الأمور الفنية و أنها ما زالت و ستظل جسم غريب لن يعترف "الفيفا" بقراراته أو تدخلاته..
*لجنة الجودية فشلت في الإتيان بحل وسط.. و هو أمر كان متوقعا لخطل إدخال الجوديات في الأمور التي فصل فيها القانون.. و بذلك فشلت مساعي الوزارة.. و تبقي القانون حكما عدلا بين المتنازعين.. و لا مكان للمنفلتين وسط الشعوب المتحضره..
*كما حملت الأخبار نية اللجنة المنظمة لنهائي كأس السودان دعوة نادي الأهلي شندي للعب مباراه "ودية" مع المريخ..
*لا ضير في إستدعاء "الأهلي".. لكن يجب أن يتم ذلك بعد تتويج المريخ بكأس بطولة "كأس السودان" و من ثم لعب المباراة.. و الحديث عن كأس خاص بالمناسبة "الودية" ينبغي أن لا يحرمنا في حقنا القانوني في بطولتنا المحببة و الإحتفال بالسوبر هاتريك الأخير فيها..
*أول شئ كأسنا يا لجنة.. و بعدها نفكر في كأسكم "الودي".
*نبضات أخيرة*
*أعلن "الإتحاد العام" عبر سكرتيرة "مجدي شمس الدين" ضوابط التسجيلات الرئيسية.. و التي ستبدأ يوم 1/نوفمبر القادم.. بتوقيع الإقرارات و من ثم إكمال الإجراءات بين يومي 21 و 30 نوفمبر..
*الموسم الحالي حسب التمديد الأخير سينتهي يوم 20نوفمبر.. و لأول مره ستبدأ فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية أثناء الموسم، في سابقه سودانية خالصة!! و هو أمر محير و يطعن في كفاءة المنافسة و سلامتها.
*هب أن المريخ وقع إقرارا مع لاعب الهلال "كاريكا" أو وقع الهلال مع "امير كمال" أو "ولاء الدين".. فكيف سيلعب هؤلاء اللاعبين مع أنديتهم القديمة يوم 20 حال تنصل الهلال من الإنسحاب!! و هل يعد إشراكهم دعوة للتواطؤ مع أنديتهم الجديدة?!!
*إبتدرت لجنة التسيير خطواتها الأولي بقوة.. و التجديد لغارزيتو ضربة معلم و إعلان جيد لموسم قادم أجمل..
*أمير كمال لاعب تقلد شارة القيادة المريخية كثيرا.. لذلك كان أمر بقاءه في النادي الذي أخرجه للشهرة طبيعيا و متوقعا.. و كذلك القائد راجي عبد العاطي..
*إجتهاد مقدر و جهد مبذول من لجنة التسيير تستحق عليه الإشادة.. و تمتد الإشادة لوالي الجمال قلب المريخ النابض..
*هداف الأمير البحرواي و هداف التأهيلي سيكون أول الوافدين الجدد للنادي الأكبر في السودان.. و ننتظر بقية اللاعبين الذين رشحهم غارزيتو بالإسم..
*نعلم أن التركة التي ورثتها لجنة التسيير ثقيلة.. و أن الملفات المعلقة كثيرة.. و عندما نطالب اللجنة بسرعة التحرك فهذا نابع من قلقنا الشديد لأن الوقت القادم ضيق و مضغوط..
*نتمني أن تولي اللجنة موضوع المحترف "كوفي" عناية خاصة.. و قطع الطرق علي الراغبين من محبي التصاوير..
*تسجيلات الصور تمت من ترشيحات الصحفين و السماسرة لناد لا يمتلك مدربا.. عشوائية في كل المناحي!!
*المريخ عالم جميل.. و حباب النجوم القادمين.
*نبضة أخيرة*
ما قصرت تب عزيت دوام مريخك..
و في سفر الخلود سطرتا لي تاريخك..
لا امتنيت علي لا قلت داير سيخك..
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لجنة المساعي الحميدة تسلم تقريرها للوزير بعد فشلها في حل أزمة الموسم 


كورة سودانيةنشر في كورة سودانية يوم 29 - 10 - 2015
ينتظر أن تسلم لجنة المساعي الحميدة التي كونها وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي لحل أزمة الموسم المتعلقة بانسحاب أندية الهلال والأمل عطبرة والميرغني كسلا من بطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث ستسلم اللجنة تقريرها اليوم لوزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي متضمناً ردود كل أطراف الأزمة الذين جلست معهم اللجنة من أجل الوصول إلى حل لأزمة الموسم غير أن كل المحاولات انتهت إلى فشل ذريع بعد أن وضع الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال شروطاً تعجيزية للجنة في حين رفض المريخ الجلوس مع اللجنة وتقديم أي مقترحات لحل الأزمة لأنه ليس طرفاً فيها وتمسك الأحمر بحل القضية بالطرق القانونية حيث رفض منسوبوه أي ضغوط على لجنة الاستئنافات حتى تتراجع عن قراراتها التي أصدرتها مؤخراً لمصلحة النادي.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*رئيس المريخ يبحث تجديد عقد جارزيتو وقائد الفريق


يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الجديد، الخميس اول اجتماع له بعد تكليفه من قبل وزير الشباب والرياضة بالخرطوم من أجل تصريف الأعباء الإدارية بالنادي حتى موعد دعوة الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس جديد في فترة زمنية محدودة مدتها ثلاثة أشهر خلفا للمجلس المستقيل.
وسيناقش المجلس في اجتماعه بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم، برئاسة المهندس اسامة ونسي العديد من الاجندة المهمة المدرجة فى جدول الاجتماع ويأتى فى مقدمتها تشكيل القطاعات والجان المساعدة بالإضافة لتكوين لجنة فنية للتعاقدات الشتوية بجانب تسمية رئيس بعثة الفريق المغادرة الي مدينة دنقلا بالشمالية لأداء المباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس السوداني المحدد لها يوم الاحد المقبل، ومناقشة تقرير رئيس بعثة المريخ الي عطبرة.    
وتفيد المتابعات بأن رئيس المريخ دخل في اجتماعات مغلقة مع المدير الفني الفرنسي جارزيتو لبحث أمر تمديد عقده مع النادي لعام إضافي. ولم تكشف الأخبار عما توصل إليه الطرفان، فيما عقد المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس مجلس التسيير اجتماعاً ثانياً مع قائد الفريق المدافع الدولي أمير كمال لتأمين أمر إعادة قيده لأعوام ثلاثة أخرى.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## المريود

*صباح الخير يا صفوة
صباح الأخبار المفرحة
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ياسادة الاهلي الخرطوم فى الانعاش



رأي حر
صلاح الاحمدى
ياسادة الاهلى الخرطوم فى الانعاش
لا يلدغ المرء من جحر مرتين هذه الحكمة لا يؤمن بها مجلس الاهلى الخرطومى خاصة مع تدهور اوضاع الفريق فى الموسم وتدحرجه الى مركز متأخر جعله فى قائمة الانتظار مع الفرق التى تلعب السنترليق من خلال قضية الموسم التى لم تجد صاحب وجعة فى متابعة حقوق النادى فى الاستئناف الذى رفض ..لدغوا عشرات المرات ولم يتعلموا الدرس حتى فى الاختيار لمجالس الادارات السابقة .
العرافون كل يوم فى الاهلى يبتكرون حيلا وطرقا جديدة لابعاد الشخصيات المعروفة فى النادى الاهلى..الاهلى الخرطوم فريق له قاعدة عريضة واقطاب وقدامى لاعبين يمكنهم المساهمة فى عودة الفريق من خلال جلسة للم الشمل  تحوى فى مضامينها عودة الفريق بمجلس قوى يعيده الى سيرته الاولى وان يبتعد عن كل ما اوصل النادى الاهلى الى ذلك الدرك الاسفل بعدم المعرفة الادارية المتمثلة فى مكاوشته لكل الامور الادارية فى النادى وعدم اعطاء الاخرين الفرصة بالرغم من ان مجلس الاهلى يملك خبرات كبيرة كان يمكن ان تسير النادى بصورة جيدة امثال على عبدالله المهندس
 وكابتن خواجة وعادل مكى وآخرين ..
نافذة
على مجلس الاهلى ان يعلن الرحيل مهما كانت النتيجة فى قضية الموسم لانه بشهادة الجميع كان الفشل حليفه حتى فى الاستثمار الذى ظل طوال السنوات الماضية بأجر قليل الذى لا يتناسب مع دخل النادى ولا الارض الممنوحة للمستأجر
النادى الاهلى من اسباب تدنى مستواه فى الموسم الحالى المجلس ولغة الفرد دون معرفة ادارية ولا اظن نادى مثل الاهلى قدم افذاذ اللاعبين امثال عماد لوفه وسعد زكريا ومدثر عبد الرحمن ومعتصم الفار وجمال سكر ومن الادارين امثال صالح جرجس وصلاح اسماعيل وابو القاسم كشة وشيخ ادريس يوسف فى قائمة الانتظار للعب بسنترليق البقاء .
نافذة اخيرة
نتمنى من الاعضاء الذين يهمهم الاهلى الخرطومى ان يعلنوا استقالاتهم حتى نبدأ بداية صحيحة فى الموسم القادم بعد ان يسقط هذا المجلس بالنقص العددى..استمرارية صلاح احمد ادم يجب ان تكون نصب اعين اقطاب الاهلى وليس المجلس ولا العرافين حتى لا يطلق البعض قولته الشهيرة الذى تعودنا عليها فى عدة مرات اولها عندما فاز احمد كيبر المدرب المصرى بالدورى قال البعض الذى يتملكه جنون العظمة ان المدرب ليس هو من نال الدورى وليس رجل المرحلة الان يعرف الجميع بان المدرب القدير احمد كيبر يدرب مريخ الفاشر وليس فى انتظار السنترليق ولم يسرح لاعبيه بعد ان انتهى
 الموسم .
الثانية المدرب ابراهيم هارون (ابراهومة )حين نال بطولة الدورى المحلى اتوا بمن يحل مكانه بعد ان نسب البعض نيل الدورى له والمدرب رضا عبد الحميد نال من نفس الكاس وخوفى ان ينال صلاح احمد ادم من نفس الكاس …
خاتمة
الاهلى فى سنتر ليق البقاء ..الاهلى انتهت مبارياته ولم يسرح لاعبيه ..الاهلى فى تمارين متواصلة ..الاهلى يخسر الاستئناف ويظل مجلسه فى حالة صمت ..عودة الجميع الى طاولة لم الشمل وابعاد كل الذين تسببوا فى ما وصل اليه النادى الان واجب يمليه علينا جميعا عيب ان يكون الاهلى بتاريخه الكبير فى الانتظار فى العناية المكثفة!!
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اخبارك من الصباح عسل زيك يا ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*هلال الجبال يستعد لملحق البقاء


يواصل هلال كادوقلي التحضيرات إستعدادا لخوض ملحق البقاء في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد هبوط الأمل رسميا من المسابقة بالتخلف عن مواجهتى المريخ في أمدرمان وعطبرة فيما سيكون هلال الجبال في ملحق البقاء مع النيل شندي ويسود تفاؤل كبير في أروقة الإسود بقدرة الفريق عل حسم مهمة البقاء في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز للموسم المقبل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحك نور وسرور  حبيبنا ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*شكراً مجلس المريخ



وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
شكراً مجلس المريخ
* اللقاء المصغر الذي دعا له مجلس المريخ المعين رؤساء تحرير الصحف الحمراء ورموز الإعلام المريخي أمس بفندق كانون بالعمارات أكد على حقيقتين..
* الأولى تقدير المجلس الجديد الكامل للصحافة…
* الثانية أن الرئيس الباشمهندس اسامه اونسي والأمين العام الدكتور العميد عامر عبد الرحمن مكسبان كبيران واضافتان نوعيتان للإدارة المريخية..
* مثل مجلس المريخ في هذا اللقاء ضابطاه الأول والثاني المذكوران أعلاه… وحضر من الإعلام المريخي الأساتذة أحمد محمد الحسن وكمال حامد ومزمل ابو القاسم وبابكر سلك وإبراهيم عبد الرحيم ونصر الدين الفاضلابي ومعاويه الجاك وسامر العمرابي وهيثم كابو وعمر الجندى وعثمان الطيب وحسن بشير وشخصي الضعيف والمصور عصام الحاج..
* اللقاء إتسم بالصراحة والوضوح من الطرفين.. وتناول جميع الملفات الساخنة منها والباردة.. وكان واضحاً منذ بدايته أن اونسي وعامر يرغبان في الاستماع أكثر من التحدث..
* لم نخيّب ظنهما…
* أدلى كل منّا بدلوه.. وعكس للمجلس رؤيته ورؤية الشارع المريخي حسب متابعاته وقراءاته للأحداث والقضايا وما تتناوله المواقع والقروبات بأقلام الجماهير..
* دوّن الأمين العام كل ما قيل في اللقاء من أراء وملاحظات ومقترحات ، ووعد بأنها ستكون محل اهتمامهم، قبل أن يؤكّد على حجم التحديات التي تنتظرهم ، ويؤمّن على أنها تتطلب تضافر كل الجهود..
* عفواً قارئي الكريم على هذا الاختصار الذي املته عليّ أنا شخصياً ظروف الصحيفة والطباعة.. حيث أن اللقاء بدأ في الثالثة عصرا وإنتهى قرب صلاة المغرب..
 * ولكن عموماً يمكن القول إن اللقاء اتفق على ضرورة التعامل مع ملف التدريب بحكمة وروية وموضوعية .. مع منح الجهاز الفني في الوقت الراهن كافة الصلاحيات فيما يتعلق بملف التسجيلات..
* وإتفق كذلك على ضرورة توزيع المهام.. وتحديد الاختصاصات.. وفرض الانضباط وعدم التهاون في مواجهة أي تفلّتات أو فوضى وسط اللاعبين..
* فيما يختص بملف العضوية أكد الرئيس علي أنهم سيولونه الاهتمام الذي يستحقه، ويضبطون مساره وفق اللوائح المنظمة..
* قضية الفرق المنسحبة من الدوري الممتاز أمّن اللقاء على ضرورة التمسك فيها بحاكمية الاتحاد.. وعدم الرضوخ أو التجاوب مع أي محاولات ترمي للالتفاف على القوانين..
* غداً بإذن الله أعود للقاء بمزيد من التفصيل..
………………………
* للمرة العشرين نلفت النظر إلى أن تسجيل طوك لهلال كادوقلي لم يكن خاطئاً بقدر ما أنه كان باطلاً ولا تسري عليه مواد اللائحة المحلية للتسجيلات..
* اللاعب الأجنبي إذا تم تسجيله بهوية سودانية غير صحيحة ، يبطل تسجيله حتى لو مر عليه عشرون عاماً.. ويعاقب النادي ويخسر النتيجة إذا كان هو الذي استخرج للاعب هذه الهوية..
* أما إذا كان اللاعب الاجنبي هو الذي استخرج هذه الهوية السودانية بطريقة ما ، ولم يكن النادي يعلم أنها غير صحيحة ، فإنّ القانون في هذه الحالة (لن يكون حماراً) إذا عاقب اللاعب فقط ، ولم يُغيّر في نتيجة المباراة مثار الشكوى..
* وللمرة الثلاثين نؤكد على أن لجنة الاستئنافات لم تعاقب لاعب الأمل عمر عثمان.. إنما عاقبته المادة الوجوبية 89 حسب تقرير الحكم الذي قدّم المريخ صورة منه للجنة.. ليتأكد لها أن هنالك عقوبة أوقعت بالفعل ، ولكنها اخفيت بفعل فاعل..
……………………….
* وفق ما أكده المؤتمر الصحفي للجنة المنظمة لنهائي كأس السودان فإن مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي في دنقلا ستكون ودية إذا تخلف الهلال عن الحضور..
* وسيتوج المريخ بعدها بطلاً لكأسه المحبب بصرف النظر عما تسفر عنه مباراته أمام الأهلي..
………………………..
* لمن يهمّه الأمر:
* عندما تحب عدوك ، يحس بتفاهته..
* إذا طُعنت من الخلف ، فاعلم أنك في المقدمة..
* الكلام الليّن يغلب الحق البيّن..
* كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم
* لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره..
* العين التي لا تبكي ، لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً..
* المهزوم إذا ابتسم ، افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز..
* ذووالنفوس الدنيئة ، يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء..
* إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً
* اللسان الطويل دلالة على العقل الصغير..
* من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما الاثنين..
* لكل كلمة أذن ، وقد تكون أذنك ليست لكلماتي ، فلا تتهمني بالغموض..
* لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطيء الناس في التفريق بينكما!!
* الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل..
* قد يجد الجبان عشرات الحلول لحل مشكلته ولكنه في النهاية لن يعجبه سوى حل واحد.. هو الفرار!!
* شق الطريق بالحكمة والدبلوماسية خير من شقه بالسيف.
* وكفى.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صباح الخير دكتور ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*صباح الورد يا زعماء
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اعفاء محسن سيد من الجهاز الفني لصقور الجديان


ترددت أنباء مؤكدة ومن مصادر عالية الثقة ل (سودانا فوق) ان لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية باتحاد الكرة قررت ابعاد مدرب صقور الجديان العام محسن سيد من قايمة الجهاز الفني وكشفت ذات المصادر ان تقرير كامل قدم حول الخسارة الاخيرة ادي الي اتخاذ هذا القرار
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*في صفقة مالية كبيرة ..عبد الصمد يدخل قايمة ناشري الصحف المريخية



دخل عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق قايمة ناشري الصحف الرياضية حيث افادت مصادر عالية الثقة اليوم الخميس انه قام بشراء احدي الصحف المريخية المعروفة في الساعات الماضية وقالت ذات المصادر ل (سودانا فوق) ان عبد الصمد سوف يعمل علي تحديثات في صحيفته من حيث توفير بيئه عمل جيدة في الفترة القادمة
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*مشكوررررررررررر كتييييييييير حبيبنا ماجد عناوين كلها تفاؤل
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قناة الخضراء تعلن رسميا نقل نهايي كاس السودان من دنقلا


اعلنت فضائية الخضراء السودانية اليوم الخميس انها فازت بحقوق بث لمباراة نهايي كاس السودان يوم الاحد القادم وكشفت ادارة القناة وفق تصريحات ل (سودانا فوق) انها سوف تنقل فعاليات النهايي الذي يلعب بين المريخ والأهلي شندي بعد ان اعلن الهلال انسحابه وقالت القناة انها أعدت كافة العدة لذلك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم

أمير الحسن يؤكد الولاء ويجدد العهد للفرقة الحمراء
غرفة التسجيلات المريخ ترمي بثقلها وتفجر المفاجأت خلال ساعات
التسيير تلتقي بالاعلام المريخي وونسي يؤكد : الوالي يقف معنا بقوة
وازمة الانسحابات لن تحل الا بالقانون.
طرح عددا من الخطط والمشاريع .. رئيس المريخ يلتقي مجلس الشورى ويمدد ولايته
في حواره مع الزعيم النعسان (شوفوني)في الميدان وابوي مريخابي مرضان .
رئيس الاحمر : لامشاكل مالية فتح باب اكتساب العضوية
لجنة التسيير : التسجيلات فنية والاضافات ليست كثيرة
في حواره مع (الزعيم) .. النعسان ( شوفوني في الميدان وابوي مريخابي مرضان)
المريخ يسمى قطاعاته اليوم
المريخ يضم ثلاثي كركوج بالرديف

عناوين صحيفة الصدى

المريخ يخرس المشككين ويجدد لأمير المدافعين
المهندس ونسي: امير كمال وافق علي تجديد عقده دون اي شرط
ومفاوضات معه يمت بطريقة سلسة
(الصدى) تكشف أسباب غياب بكري وعمر عن مران الامس
في ساعة متأخرة من الليل .. مجلس المريخ يحسم أمر. تجديد تعاقد امير كمال بنجاح
ونسي : أمير وافق على تجديد تعاقده دون اي شروط
كوفي يوافق علي تجديد التعاقد مع المريخ.
مجلس المريخ يحقق في عدم سفر عدد من اللاعبين الي عطبرة
لجنة المساعي الحميدة تسلم تقريرها وتقر بفشل مهمتها
مجلس المريخ يجدد الثقة في مجلس الشورى المريخي بقيادة ودالياس

عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ

أمير ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺀ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ
ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻌﺒﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ.. ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔ أﻱ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ
اﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ: ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﺎﻃﺔ ﺗﻔﺸﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻞ ﺍلأﺯﻣﺔ ﻭﺗﺮﻓﻊ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮﻫﺎ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ
واﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻛﻮﺍﺳﻲ ﺍﺑﻴﺎﻩ ﺑﺪﺑﻲ
مجلس المريخ يجتمع برئاسة ونسي اليوم..
ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ اللجان ﻭﻣﻨﺎﻗﺸﺔ ﺗﺨﻠﻒ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ
ونسي قادرون على تحمل المسؤوليات


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مركز تحميل الصور 

 مركز تحميل الصور 

 مركز تحميل الصور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يوزع الحقائب الادارية بالخميس

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

يعقد مجلس الإدارة الجديد والمكلف بنادي المريخ عند الخامسة من عصر غد الخميس أول إجتماع رسمي لإتخاذ قرارات ترسم خطه ومنهجه، وذلك بعد قرار تعيينه الذي تم الاسبوع الماضي، وسيترأس الإجتماع الرئيس أسامة ونسي.

وستكون أهم أجندة الإجتماع توزيع حقائب العمل بين اعضاء المجلس والذين على أساسهم سيتم تكوين اللجان المساعدة التي سوف تدير نشاط فريق كرة القدم والنادي لفترة الأشهر الثلاث المقبلة.

ومن ناحية اخرى، عقد رئيس نادي المريخ المهندس أسامة ونسي والأمين العام العميد الدكتور حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن إجتماعا الأربعاء، برؤوساء التحرير بعض الصحف الرياضية السودانية تم خلاله تقديم شرح لسياسة المجلس والملفات التي سوف يعمل على تنفيذها، وخطة العمل التي سوف يسير عليها، مؤمنا على الخطوات التي تمت بشأن الملفات المفتوحة التي تركها المجلس المستقيل بقيادة الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي، وأهمها متابعة قضايا النادي مع إتحاد الكرة السوداني والمتمثلة في قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات، التي حصل منها المريخ على قرارات صبت في مصلحته بقدر كبير وبات الفريق منافسا بقوة للحصول على لقب الدوري الممتاز هذا الموسم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفوضية تؤجل قرارها في طعن الامل للخميس

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

اجلت المفوضية الاتحادية قرارها بخصوص طعن الامل في عدم قانونية لجنة الاستئنافات ليوم غد الخميس بدلا من اليوم بعد ان حصلت على كافة المعلومات من الطرفين (الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ونادي الامل) و يجدر ذكره ان الامل استند في طعنه على المادة 55 من القواعد العامة في عدم شرعية بعض اعضاء اللجنة

اذاعة هوي السودان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف يشارك مع المريخ في نهائي الكأس

اقترب علاء الدين يوسف متوسط دفاع المريخ من التعافي من الاصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخراً حيث أصبح اللاعب جاهزاً للعودة لتدريبات الفريق بصورة طبيعية والمشاركة مع الأحمر في لقاء نهائي كأس السودان المحدد له الأحد المقبل بدنقلا أمام أهلي شندي وكان علاء الدين ينوي السفر للامارات للعلاج من الإصابة هناك بيد أن الجهاز الطبي أكد أن اللاعب لا يحتاج للسفر للامارات من أجل العلاج هناك وذكر أن اللاعب تعافى تماماً من الإصابة وأصبح في قمة الجاهزية للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في مبارياته المتبقية له في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وفي لقاء نهائي الكأس أمام الآرسنال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمدان حمد مديراً فنياً لصقور الجديان .. وتكوين لجنة فنية عليا لمباراة زامبيا

كون الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لجنة فنية عليا لمباراة المنتخب السوداني لكرة القدم مع نظيره الزامبي ضمن التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات كأس العام بروسيا 2018م برئاسة الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا والخبير أحمد بابكر الفكي مقرراً وعضوية كلاً من الخبير شرف الدين أحمد موسي والكابتن شوقي عبد العزيز و أزهري عثمان الطاهر وإسماعيل عطا المنان.
وأسندت الإدارة الفنية للمنتخب للكابتن حمدان حمد وذلك لأهمية لقاء زامبيا.
من ناحية أخري ستعقد اللجنة أول إجتماع لها ظهر اليوم الخميس بمكاتب الإتحاد بالبلدية.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مشكور يا زعيم كسلاوي علي الاضافات الرائعة...سلمت يداك يا راقي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبحث قضايا التسجيلات ..ونسي يعقد اول اجتماع لمجلس المريخ اليوم الخميس

يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الجديد، الخميس اول اجتماع له بعد تكليفه من قبل وزير الشباب والرياضة بالخرطوم من أجل تصريف الأعباء الإدارية بالنادي حتى موعد دعوة الجمعية العمومية لانتخاب مجلس جديد في فترة زمنية محدودة مدتها ثلاثة أشهر خلفا للمجلس المستقيل.
وسيناقش المجلس في اجتماعه بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم، برئاسة المهندس اسامة ونسي العديد من الاجندة المهمة المدرجة فى جدول الاجتماع ويأتى فى مقدمتها تشكيل القطاعات والجان المساعدة بالإضافة لتكوين لجنة فنية للتعاقدات الشتوية بجانب تسمية رئيس بعثة الفريق المغادرة الي مدينة دنقلا بالشمالية لأداء المباراة النهائية في بطولة كأس السوداني المحدد لها يوم الاحد المقبل، ومناقشة تقرير رئيس بعثة المريخ الي عطبرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملف الأجانب الأكثر تعقيداً في المريخ وقف التجنيس.. تميز الخيارات الموجودة يضع الأحمر أمام خيار المحليين فقط
محي الدين عبد التام: لا نفكر في التعاقد مع أي محترف أجنبي في التسجيلات الشتوية

منذ وقتٍ مبكر كشف الفرنسي غازريتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء عن رغبته في التعاقد مع ستة لاعبين في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية التي ستنطلق نهاية نوفمبر المقبل دون أن يحدد عدد الأجانب الذين سيتعاقد معهم الأحمر لكن كل المؤشرات تؤكد بأن المريخ في طريقه لعدم التعاقد مع أي محترف أجنبي برغم الضغوط التي يمارسها غارزيتو على لجنة التسيير للاستفادة من خانة أحد الأجانب في التعاقد مع مهاجم صريح ينهي ظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة.
لم يكن التعاقد مع المحترفين الأجانب يمثل مشكلة كبيرة لإدارة المريخ بعد أن أصبح الأحمر لا يندفع في الصفقات التي تكلّف الكثير من المال ويتعاقد مع عناصر نوعية بمبالغ مالية محدودة جداً لكن المشكلة هذه المرة لن تكون في المال بل في عدم وجود فرص مُتاحة للتعاقد مع محترفين أجانب باللجوء للتجنيس الذي حاربته الدولة تماماً بصورة فشل معها العملاقان في التعاقد مع أي محترف أجنبي بالتجنيس في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية في يونيو، ولن يستطيع المريخ التعاقد مع محترف أجنبي الا اذا أخلى خانة أحد أجانبه في حين لن يستفيد شيئاً على أقدم على إخلاء خانة محترف أجنبي مجنس لأنه لن يستطيع أن يجنّس آخر بدلاً عنه وبالتالي لن يفرّط المريخ في المجنسين الموجودين في كشوفاته.
تمسك بكوفي وعقد أوكراه مستمر
يشغل الخانات الثلاث المخصصة للمحترفين الأجانب في المريخ الغاني فرانسيس كوفي الذي كان يلعب للمريخ على سبيل الإعارة لكن المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه اللاعب مع الأحمر من أول موسم له دفع إدارة النادي للتحرك المبكر واستقدام وكيل اللاعب للخرطوم وإكمال كل تفاصيل الحصول على خدمات كوفي لمدة ثلاثة أعوام بعد المستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه النجم الموهوب مع المريخ وبالتالي سيكون كوفي ضمن خيارات الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد في خانة أحد المحترفين الأجانب بعد أن استطاع اللاعب أن يمثل الإضافة المطلوبة ويشغل الخانة الثانية المخصصة للأجانب مواطنه أوكراه الذي يستمر تعاقده مع المريخ لعام آخر لكن حال جدّد الأحمر تعاقده مع المدير الفني غارزيتو سيكون المجلس أمام خيارين إما إنهاء كل تفاصيل الخلاف بين المدير الفني والساحر الغاني أو السماح للاعب بالرحيل برغم أن عقد اللاعب يمتد مع المريخ لعام آخر وجرت أكثر من محاولة للصلح بين غارزيتو وأوكراه لكنها لم تغيّر شيئاً بعد أن ظل أوكراه بعيداً عن حسابات المدير الفني وحال تمسك المجلس بغارزيتو وجّدد تعاقده لا يُستبعد أن يطلب أوكراه الرحيل حتى يجد فرصة المشاركة مع نادٍ آخر لأن وضعيته في المريخ لا تتناسب على الاطلاق مع قدراته العالية ولا مع اسمه الكبير واذا أنهى أوكراه علاقته بالمريخ سيتجه غارزيتو للبحث عن مهاجم صريح يساعده في وضع حد للفرص المهدرة التي مثلت مصدر قلق للمدير الفني وكانت ضمن الأسباب التي حرمت المريخ من الحصول على لقب دوري الأبطال برغم المستويات الرفيعة التي قدمها في النسخة الحالية.
ديديه مطلوب من غارزيتو
يشغل الخانة الثالثة المخصصة للمحترفين الأجانب الإيفواري ديديه وبرغم أن اللاعب ليس محل إجماع الجماهير نظراً لعدم ثبات مستواه وعدم تأثيره على نتائج الفريق لكن اللاعب يعتبر من الخيارات المهمة والمطلوبة بشدة من قبل غارزيتو ولأن عقد اللاعب يمتد لستة أشهر يتوقع أن يتمسك غارزيتو باستمرارية ديديه برغم أنه يحتاج بشدة للاستفادة من خانته في التعاقد مع مهاجم صريح لأن غارزيتو وحال استمر مع الأحمر سيتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من أجل إخلاء خانة أحد المحترفين الأجانب للتعاقد مع مهاجم صريح.
عبد التام: لا نفكر في التعاقد مع أي أجنبي
حرص محي الدين عبد التام عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الجديد على مخاطبة الحشد الجماهيري للجنة التعبئة المريخية التي كانت تعد العُدة لمرافقة المريخ إلى مدينة عطبرة وكشف عبد التام في حديثه للجماهير أمس الأول عن خارطة التسجيلات الحمراء مؤكداً أن المريخ تتوافر لديه مجموعة ممتازة من المحترفين الأجانب الذين يصعب التفريط في أي لاعب منهم وبالتالي لا يفكر المريخ في التعاقد مع أي محترف أجنبي جديد في ظل محاربة الدولة للتجنيس مؤكداً أن الخيارات الموجودة من اللاعبين الوطنيين والمحترفين الأجانب يستطيعون صناعة الفارق لمصلحة المريخ حال تمسك بهم الأحمر في الموسم الجديد لأن المريخ أصبحت لديه تشكيلة ثابتة تفرض على المجلس أن يتمسك بالخيارات الموجودة التي أثبتت تميزها دون الاندفاع في معارك تسجيلات لن تأتي بجديد للمريخ، وأفاد محي الدين في حديثه للجماهير أن الأولوية عندهم التجديد للاعبين الذين انتهت فترتهم وتأمينهم بصورة لا تسمح لأي فريق بتسجيل لاعب من المريخ مع التعاقد مع اللاعبين الوطنيين الذين طلبهم بالاسم في خانات بعينها لاستكمال النقص الموجود ووقتها سيصبح المريخ قوة ضاربة في الموسم الجديد.
جماهير المريخ تتوقف لعشر دقائق وتحتفل مع اللاعبين في طريق التحدي
لم تسمح التأكيدات المبكرة بانسحاب الأمل من مواجهة المريخ بسفر عدد كبير من جماهير المريخ بعد أن كانت لجنة التعبئة المريخية تخطط لسفر عدد كبير عبر خمسة بصات إلى مدينة عطبرة ورافق الأحمر إلى الدامر ثلاثة بصات لكنها لم تتمكن من دخول المدينة ورابطت بعيداً عنها بناءً على توجيهات أمنية حتى لا يؤدي دخول الجماهير الحمراء للمزيد من التصعيد في ظل الأجواء المتوترة للمباراة بسبب ما تم تداوله عبر وسائط التواصل الاجتماعي وبعد أن أعلن الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة وغادرت بعثة المريخ الدامر بسلام انتظرت الجماهير التي رافقت الأحمر إلى هناك في شارع التحدي بعيداً من مدينة عطبرة من أجل الاحتفال مع اللاعبين ليتوقف البص المقل للبعثة الحمراء لمدة عشر دقائق احتفل من خلالها اللاعبون مع جماهيرهم بعودة الفريق من عطبرة بالنقاط الثلاث.
بعثة المريخ تعود إلى الخرطوم بسلام والفريق يستعد لنهائي الكأس
عادت بعثة المريخ إلى الخرطوم مساء أمس بعد أن سافر الأحمر إلى الدامر لأداء مباراته أمام الأمل في المباراة المعادة بين الفريقين بقرار لجنة الاستئنافات وينتظر أن يفتح الأحمر ملف مواجهة نهائي كأس السودان يوم الأحد المقبل بدنقلا أمام الهلال والذي تؤكد المتابعات عدم حضوره إلى دنقلا تنفيذاً لقرار الانسحاب الذي اتخذه مجلس الإدارة ويتوقع أن يحسم اجتماع اتحاد الكرة مع اللجنة العليا لنهائي كأس السودان أمر الفريق الذي سيشارك بدلاً عن الهلال في المباراة النهائية.
++
مريخاب ساس وأساس مع المريخ في عطبرة
قام مريخاب ساس وأساس بكامل التزامهم في حشد عضوية التنظيم التي توجهت الى مدينة الحديد والنار عطبرة صباح أمس لمؤازرة المريخ في مباراته المعادة أمام الأمل وسيرت العديد من البصات وحشدت العضوية اللازمة التي وعدت بها مجلس التسيير في اللقاء الحاشد بدار النادي وقد أعدت ساس واساس مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل عندما استقبلت عضويه مريخاب ساس واساس ولايه نهر النيل بكرم فياض لكل الباصات التي سافرت فكانت البسمة تعلو وجه كل مريخابي من تلك المفاجأة حيث وجدوا المئات في انتظارهم من مريخاب ساس واساس نهر النيل بقيادة عبد الرحمن عِوَض الكريم رئيس ساس واساس والامين العام حلمي فكان الزعيم في كل مكان حاضر، هكذا المريخ الكيان أين ماحل وجد الترحاب، محمد الامين عِوَض الكريم رئيس مريخاب ساس واساس.
انهيار آخر محاولات لجنة الجودية
سعت لجنة الجودية لتفادي انسحاب الهلال من مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر لأن انسحاب الأزرق من تلك المباراة يعني فشل اللجنة في القيام بالمهمة التي كلّفها بها الوزير لنزع فتيل أزمة الموسم وكانت آخر محاولة قامت بها لجنة الجودية الطلب الذي دفعت به للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لتأجيل مباراتي المريخ أمام الأمل والهلال أمام السلاطين من أجل إتاحة فرصة زمنية للجنة حتى تتحرك بصورة أسرع لحل الأزمة غير أن اتحاد الكرة الذي أظهر حرصاً كبيراً على القانون رفض تأجيل أي مباراة معلنة ومضى قدماً في تأكيداته بأنه سيطبّق القانون فقط.
تمسك الأمل بالانسحاب حتى النهاية يقدم هدية لأحد أندية السنترليق
توقع الكثيرون أن يكتفي الأمل بانسحابه من المباراة الأولى أمام المريخ وأن يؤدي مباراة الأمس لأن تحقيق الفريق لنتيجة جيدة في المباراة المعادة في ظل النقص العددي الحاد الذي واجه المريخ أمس كان يكفي لبقاء الفريق ضمن منظومة الدوري الممتاز لكن تمسك الأمل بالانسحاب وانتهاء استحقاقات الفريق في بطولة الدوري الممتاز قدم هدية ذهبية لأهلي الخرطوم الذي ضمن البقاء في الممتاز دون الحاجة لأداء مباراتي السنترليق وربما قدم الأمل هدية أخرى لأحد أندية السنترليق حال مضى في الانسحاب حتى النهاية وأتاح فرصة ظهور فريق جديد في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرنسي غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى) من عطبرة : انسحاب الأمل منحنا راحة جيدة حتى نستعد لنهائي الكأس
المريخ لا يعرف الانسحاب ويحترم القوانين والاتحاد وسيكون دوماً في الملعب

وليد الطاهر

اعتبر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء في تصريحات أدلى بها للصدى من عطبرة وجود فريقه في الملعب لمواجهة الأمل بأنه أمر طبيعي لنادٍ كبير ومحترف مثل المريخ يحترم اللوائح والقوانين ولا يعرف التمرد عليها ويحترم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بصفته الجهة المسيّرة للنشاط الكروي مؤكداً أن الأحمر سيظل دوماً في الملعب في جميع المباريات المتبقية له في هذا الموسم سواء أن حضر المنافسون أو تمسكوا بالانسحاب كما تحدث غارزيتو عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء قال الفرنسي غارزيتو إن حضور المريخ إلى مدينة عطبرة وتواجده في الإستاد برغم التأكيدات المسبقة بانسحاب الأمل من المباراة المعادة دليل واضح على أن المريخ نادٍ كبير ومحترم ومحترف ويحترم القوانين ويحترم الاتحاد العام الذي يسيّر النشاط الكروي بالبلاد وأضاف: كسبنا المباراة الأولى أمام الأمل في الخرطوم وعندما قال القانون إن المباراة يجب أن تُعاد لم نرفض بل كنا حضوراً في الملعب وتخلف الفريق المنافس برغم أنه من سعى لإعادة تلك المباراة وعندما منحنا القانون فرصة مواجهة الأمل مجدداً في عطبرة حرصنا على الحضور برغم كل الإرهاصات التي سبقت تلك المباراة وسارت الأمور بصورة جيدة وهي فرصة لأشكر الأجهزة الأمنية في مدينة عطبرة على المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته في تأمين بعثة المريخ بصورة نموذجية رغم أنه لم يكن هناك ما يشير إلى احتمال اندلاع حالات شغب وفوضى.
سنكون دوماً في الملعب
أكد غارزيتو أن المريخ لن يتخلف عن أداء أي مباراة معلنة سواء حضر الفريق المنافس أو تخلف مثل الأمل الذي لم يحضر مباراتين أمام المريخ مؤكداً أنه سيعد فريقه وسيتعامل مع كل المباريات المبرمجة باعتبارها قائمة وفي وجود الفرق المنافسة غير أن غارزيتو عاد وأشار إلى أن فريقه كان يرغب بشدة في أداء جميع مبارياته المتبقية في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز دون انسحاب أي فريق منافس لأن فريقه الآن وحتى اذا فاز بالدوري الممتاز لن يكون له أي طعم لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر كان يرغب في أن يلعب ويكسب حتى يتذوق طعم النصر والبطولة لكن الفرق المنسحبة جعلت بطولة الدوري الممتاز بدون طعم حتى لو فاز المريخ بالبطولة.
جاهزون لنهائي الكأس
أكد غارزيتو أن انسحاب الأمل أراح فريقه من أداء مباراة قوية وشرسة وعلى ملعب سيئ كان سيجعل لاعبي فريقه عُرضة للإصابات وسيفرض عليهم بذل جهد خارق كان سيؤثر عليهم سلباً في المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم في نهائي كأس السودان بمدينة دنقلا مشيراً إلى أن انسحاب الأمل منح راحة لفريقه حتى يستعد بصورة مميزة لنهائي كأس السودان الذي تلقى المريخ تأكيدات بإقامته حتى لو انسحب الهلال حيث ينوي اتحاد الكرة تقديم البديل الجاهز غداً حتى لا يفسد التظاهرة الرياضية الكبرى بمدينة دنقلا والتي تم الترتيب لها بشكل جيد وسيشّرفها الفريق أول بكري حسن صالح النائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية وأكد غارزيتو أنه وبغض النظر عن الفريق الذي سينتظر المريخ في المباراة النهائية سيكون فريقه في كامل جاهزيته لتحقيق الفوز على أي فريق يتم اختياره لأداء تلك المباراة حتى يجمع فريقه بين ثنائية الدوري والكأس.
سنكسب المزيد من العناصر
قال غارزيتو إنه عمل على إبعاد عدد كبير من اللاعبين عن رحلة عطبرة برغم مشاركتهم في التدريب الختامي قبل السفر لافتاً إلى أن مشاركة وحيدة لا تكفي لذلك فضّل عدم المجازفة بإشراك أي لاعب لم يصل إلى كامل جاهزيته البدنية ويؤدي أكبر عدد ممكن من التدريبات بعد العودة من الإصابة متوقعاً أن يكسب فريقه عدد كبير من اللاعبين الذين أصبحوا يتدربون بجدية في نهائي كأس السودان مثل بكري المدينة وأيمن سعيد وعلاء الدين يوسف وراجي.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أهلي شندي يؤكد جاهزيته للمشاركة في نهائي كأس السودان 

كورة سودانية 
نشر في كورة سودانية يوم 29 - 10 - 2015
أكد نادي الاهلي شندي جاهزيته للمشاركة في نهائي كأس السودان امام المريخ والمقام بمدينة دنقلا يوم الاحد القادم في حال تأكد إنسحاب الهلال من البطولة .. حيث يواصل الفريق تدريباته تحت اشراف مبارك سلمان مدرب الفريق وسيؤدي تجربة ودية امام النيل شندي.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
ثلاثة أعوام من العزلة

* اختار الهلال السير في الطريق الصعب الذي سيلهب ظهره وحده وهو يدخل بقضيته الخاسرة إلى مرحلة اللاعودة نهائياً بغيابه غير المدروس عن مباراته الدورية امام مريخ الفاشر في إطار مخططه الرامي لإرغام الاتحاد الرياضي لحل لجنة الاستئنافات وإلغاء قرارتها رغم إستحالة ذلك.
* غلب على الهلالاب ( صحفيون، اداريون ومشجعون) طابع العاطفة الجياشة والاحلام التي لايمكن تحقيقها مستندين على وهم أن ناديهم دولة لا تقهر وان كل المؤسسات ستنصاع لهم بمجرد إعلان الانسحاب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
* قلناه من قبل لو أن هذه القضية أثبتت فقط خطأ هذه الفكرة يكون كل الوسط الرياضي بما فيهم الهلالي قد كسب معركته.
* بغياب الهلال عن اداء مباراة مريخ الفاشر يكون قد أنهى حتى أعمال لجنة الجودية.
* ولن تقبل الجماهير بعد ذلك فكرة العودة للممتاز لأن النادي فقد طوعاً واختياراً ثلاث نقاط كانت في متناول اليد وستجعل الكاردينال متهماً بعد أن صوروه بطلاً.
* وفي خضم الاصوات الصاخبة سمعنا قولاً حكيماً من أحد الهلالاب أصحاب الرأي السديد وهو اللاعب السابق محمد ابو شامة من خلال حواره المنشور أمس بالتيار.
* قدم ابو شامة تحليلاً عميقاً للأزمة مشيراً الى المتسبب الحقيقي في تفجّرها.
* ألقى ابو شامة باللائمة على مجلس الادارة وتحديداً رئيسه الذي تحدى من موقع الضعف وخاض في معترك من صنعه فقط.
* قال ابو شامة: (عقوبة الهلال بالنزول الى الأولى مجد للاتحاد، ووصمة عار في تأريخ النادي).
* أعتقد أنها إشارة ذكية من ابو شامة لأن الازمة توضح حتى الآن موقف الاتحاد الايجابي من القضية لأنه لم يقتنع بصحة القرار ولكنه إلتزم بتنفيذه لما للاستئنافات من سلطة تفوق سلطة الاتحاد.
* وقال: (قادة الاتحاد والكاردينال سيكونون جزء من الماضي وسيبقى الهلال الكيان إذن فهو المتضرر، وكان يمكن ادارة الازمة بعيداً عن فريق كرة القدم).
* واضاف ابوشامة: ( الهلال ليس متضرراً وكان يمكنه هزيمة المريخ في الملعب ويفوز).
* ولأن الغضب يُعمي فقد فات على الهلالاب بظنهم انهم لن يبعدوا من الدوري الممتاز أن الهلال سيكون معزولاً من المشاركات الافريقية لمدة ثلاثة اعوام.
* لن يكون مسموحاً للهلال المشاركة في الموسم القادم في الدوري التأهيلي لنه لم يهبط متزيلاً للدوري الممتاز.
* يحتاج الهلال للفوز بدوري الأولى بالخرطوم في موسم 2016 وبعده يشارك في تأهيلي 2017 ومن ثم عليه الفوز بالممتاز 2018 أو إحتلال المركز الثاني ليعود للمشاركة في ابطال افريقيا 2019.
* بهذه الحسابات نتوقع أزمة جدية طرفها الهلال في الموسم القادم يطالب فيها بالمشاركة في الدوري التأهيلي حتى يتمكن من العودة سريعاً للمشاركات الخارجية لأن الاجواء الهلالية ستكون في قمة التوتر بسبب الابعاد.
* وإعتباراً من أمس الأول فهناك طرف جديد دخل في القضية وهو فريق الأهلي شندي الذي إستحق المشاركة في دوري ابطال افريقيا للموسم الجديد بانسحاب الهلال واحتلاله المركز الثاني لممتاز هذا الموسم ولن يتنازل عن ذلك الحق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
حقيقة الأزمة الرياضية

مهما إجتهد علماء القانون في تحليل الأزمة الرياضية الحالية فإنهم لم يستطيعوا التوصل إلى نتيجة مرضية ومثالية للأطراف الثلاثة لأن محور الأزمة وأصولها ليست قانونية مهما إدعى أطراف النزاع ومهما دبجت المقالات وتنمقت العبارات دفاعاً عن (القضية)... فكل الأطراف يدعي أن له قضية.. ولكنه يناقشها بمنطق غير قابل للتنازلات، والكل يجتهد بكل ما أوتي من قوة وحشد من عبارات لكسر عنق ومسار النقاش حتى يحوله لطرف من الأطراف المتنازعة، وإن كان القانون نفسه بريء منه.. لذلك أرى أن الحل المثالي للأزمة هو أن نأتي بالمتصارعين في ميدان عام، ونطلق العنان للعضلاتهم حتى تكون الغلبة لمن يقتل الآخر.. هذا هو الحل الذي يتناسب مع أسلوب الغابة الدائر الآن.. فالقانون نائم أو مقتول أو حتى مختطف..!
هذا هو الحل الذي يتماشى مع مسار الأزمة والأسلوب الذي أديرت به حتى الآن، بينما أصبحت السلطة السياسية – الرياضية في عنق الزجاجة تماماً ممثلة في الوزير حيدر جالوكوما والذي أعلن من قبل إنحيازه الواضح لإتحاد كرة القدم، ولا نعرف ما السبب في ذلك الإنحياز؟.. هل هو نتيجة لمدارسته الأزمة وتفاصيلها ومن ثم كان البيان عبارة عن خلاصة الأزمة؟.. أم هي مسألة شكليات والسلام؟.. مع العلم بأن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد سن أسلوباً فوضوياً في إدارة كرة القدم في البلاد وهو المتهم الأول بإشعال الأزمة، وبذلك كان يجب أن يعاقب لا أن يحفز، فما أثاره من فوضى إستفاد منها المريخ والهلال أكثر من الأندية الأخرى في مراحل ما قبل هذه الأزمة، وقد بلغ الجميع قمة الأزمة الآن بسبب تقاطعات المصالح وصدام القوى وهو ما أنتج هذا الوضع المعقد.
الصحافة الرياضية بلونيها الأحمر والأزرق باتت هي وقود الأزمات، تضاعفها ولا تسهم ولو بمقدار في حلها، لأنها غير محايدة في النقاش العام، ولا تعمل القانون في أطروحاتها ومن يريد أن يتأكد يتابعها في يومين فقط ولن يتفاجأ بأنها تحطم القوانين وتطوعها وصولاً لتماذج صحافة غير راشدة تتجاهل الحياد الإيجابي الذي كان سيتشكل فكرة وموضوعاً بتحليل الأوضاع بمنظور قانوني يراعي المصلحة العامة وإتاحة أكبر فرصة للقانونيين المحايدين لكي يقولوا كلمتهم بمهنيتهم بعيداً عن أجواء التعصب المقيت الذي أوصلنا إلى هذه المرحلة.
الخلاصة أننا نفتقد لهيبة القانون.. وهيبة أجهزة الدولة التنفيذية التي وجدت نفسها في مأزق قاتل إذ هي اتخذت قراراً بحل الإتحاد منحت الفرصة للإتحاد الدولي لحظر نشاط الكرة السودانية، وإن هي صمتت والتزمت موقفها السالب أنهكت هيبة الأجهزة الرسمية أمام مد فوضوي يسيطر مفاصل العمل الرياضي.. مع أن الحل دائماً هو أن تمارس الأجهزة الرقابية مثل (المفوضيات) دورها بصرامة.. ولكنها دائماً تأتي مثل بوليس الأفلام... يأتي بعد أن تكون الخسارة قد وقعت والنيران التهمت الأخضر واليابس..!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
ابن مرة

ومما حكي ان حرب البسوس ما كان لها ان تستمر كل تلك السنوات لو كان الفارس بن مرة قد انحاز لاحد الجانبين فلقد وصفوه بانه كان يربط عصابة علي حاجبيه لكي يرفعهما لينظر وكان يرفع الحصان بيديه ولقد حكي ان الفزع كان يرجع ان علم ان ابن مرة قد خرج وحده يطارد المتفلتين
لعلنا نحكي عن الجكومي ايضا فلقد تركه قادة الاتحاد وحده يحارب و.. ينتصر
……….
اقول يمكن انا الماجيت
انسحب الامل وانسحب الهلال
غايتو الهلال متعود علي الانسحاب
انسحاباتو قدر كووس المريخ المحمولة جوا
كتيييرة
مريخ الفاشر امس يغني الليل كلو مع خليل اسماعيل
اغالط نفسي في اصرار واقول يمكن انا الماجيت
انت جيت بس الدماعة انسحبوا
متعودة
تاني الهلال ده الا يجيبو عوض بابكر في الحقيبة
كم سحبنا هلال ما شاقنا غير هلالو
وهلالي الانسحب واتبهدل
ناس الفاشر امس جوا للهلال في بيتو والهلال انسحب
ناس دنقلا ضربوا لناس الدمازين
فكركم الناس ديل بيجوا
قالوا ليهم يجي الخريف شهر اتناشر لو هم جوا
منسحبين ليه…الله يعلم
من غير سبب واسباب
قبل كده انسحبوا من سيكافا بذات الاسباب
والفريق الانسحبوا عشانو ما انسحب
زي هلال كادوقلي بالضبط
والمريخ فاز بسيكافا ديك
ودجاجة الممتاز للمريخ
وبيض كاس السودان له
والبفوت درينا يمشي
برضو نفرح بي صفيرو
ويقولوا ليك المادة رقم كذا
المادة بوزها من الزعل هي جماهيركم
لما طردوا عاكف واشركتموه خوف الهزيمة من فريق هازم العمالقة
ويقولوا ليك الروح الرياضة
لا بالله روح موز دي عند الطلب
اصبح الدوري اقرب للمريخ الان بعد هزيمة الهلال امس بالجري
*لقد ارادت لجنة الجودية ان تلجن القوانين وهي تدعوا لتاجيل المباريات والدوري لاجل ان يمتد التحنيس لمن اراد ان ينسحب بلا اسباب ..
اما الامل فلقد اخطأ ولا يريد تحمل ذلك فايتحمل تبعات قراره غير الحكيم
*لا ادري اين هو.. النصر في تسجيلات الهلال التي يدعونها وكل الذين (تصور) معهم الكاردينال حدهم شهر ستة واحفظوها مني لا موهبة في الداخل بخلاف العقرب..
*ان كان انقاذ المنتخب موكل لاحمد بابكر فهاكم الفاتحة عليه
*و… ناس الاتحاد ديل ببالغوا كان يعلنوا للهلال مباراته امام هلال الفاشر يبدوا انه يخاف كل مريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باص وخانة
أحمد دندش
المنافسة (مستمرة)!

*ثلاث نقاط أخرى أمس أضافها المريخ إلى رصيده في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد انسحاب الأمل عطبرة وعدم حضور لاعبيه للملعب أمس.
*نعم..
*المنافسة مستمرة..
*لا بتوقفها متاريس… لا بتعطلها (تحانيس)..
*يا جماعة..
*ما وريتونا آخر أخبار لجنة (رأب الصدع)..
*غايتو كلما أقول اسم اللجنة دي جسمي (يكشّ)..
*اسمها بالجد يخوف..
*يحسسك إنو في (كارثة) حاصلة..
*مع انو الحاصل كلو (قانوني)..
*يا ناس..
*وداعاً لمحاولات كسر عنق القانون..
*ووداعاً للأساليب الملتوية..
*ووداعاً لـ(ناس اعتماد) ذاتو..
*بمناسبة (ناس اعتماد)..
*أنا الليلة بكتب قبل مباراة (ناس إعتماد) ومريخ الفاشر..
*ما معروف البحصل شنو..؟
*لكن لو حصل الفي بالي تعالوا لي بعد بكرة بدري..
*غايتو..
*الله يكضب (الشينة)..
*يا ناس..
*أهل عطبرة بالأمس ردوا على كل (شتال) وكل (حاقد)..
*برهنوا بياناً بالعمل أن عطبرة لا تعرف (الانقياد)..
*وأكدوا لكل الناس أنها بالفعل مدينة الصمود والحديد والنار و(المواقف) كذلك..
*لقن أمس أهل عطبرة كل (مصدري الشائعات) درساً لن ينسوه..
*قالوا بأن (الموت) ينتظر المريخ..
*فاستقبل أهالي عطبرة المريخ بـ(الابتسامات)..
*زيفوا الخطابات والبيانات وأغرقوا بها مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي..
*ودا كلو ما كان في ليهو داعي..
*يا(بتاعين الشتل)..
*خطاباتكم وجواباتكم وتهديداتكم دي (بلوها واشربوا مويتها)..
*طلعتو فعلاً ما عندكم أي معرفة بإنسان عطبرة..
*غايتو جنس (بلادة)..
*شكراً أهل عطبرة على الدرس المميز..
*وشكراً لجمهور المريخ على الوقفة مع النادي في كل الظروف..
*شكراً لجنة التعبئة..
*شكراً تجمعات روابط المريخ..
*وأخيراً شكراً للرئيس ونسي على بث الطمأنينة في كل قلوب المريخاب وهو يشرف بنفسه على مباراة عطبرة..
باص بيني:
*ملف التسجيلات هو (الهم القادم) الذى ينتظر مجلس المريخ..
باص طويل:
*لابد من الجلوس منذ الآن وترتيب الأولويات لنجاح ذلك الملف، وضماناً لعدم حدوث أي (مفاجأة غير سارة)..
باص قون:
*يا ناس.. مافي زول في التسجيلات الجاية دي يخاف من (ناس إعتماد).. لأنو ببساطة ما افتكر في لاعب (نصيح) بخلي الممتاز ويختار يلعب في (دوري الشمس الحارقة).!.. ولا ما كدا.!؟
خانة:
*وايه الدنيا… غير شاي زابط… ومزاج رابط… وفريق من الدوري (هابط).!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رذاذ الحروف
احمدمحمد احمد
الرئيس الفرحان!

*انتشرت في الأيام الماضية صور رئيس الهلال في هذا الزمن الأغبر أشرف الكاردينال مع بعض اللاعبين المغمورين والتي نراها في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والصحف..!
*والمهازل التي يفعلها كردنة تجبرنا على مناشدة عقلاء الهلال التدخل لتوعية الرئيس العشوائي وإخباره أن الفرح الذي يمارسه مع صغار اللاعبين والصور التي يوزعها لا تشبه من يشغل منصب رئيس الهلال..!
*فما يفعله الكاردينال يقلل من قيمة المنصب والنادي، وبه تقليل أيضا من شأن المريخ لأن الهلال ومهما حدث يعتبر الند التقليدي للزعيم ومن مصلحة المريخ أن يكون رئيس الهلال متزنا ومهابا.. ويعرف أن صوره يجب أن تكون مع شخصيات معدودة وليس كل لاعب صغير.. وأن الشوفونية لا تليق بمن يشغل هذا المنصب الفخيم والذي لا يتناسب مع قدراته الفكرية والإدارية نهائيا.
*لذلك فإن دعوتنا هنا لحكماء الهلال وقادته الكبار الذي يعرفون قدر المنصب الذي هان وأصبح مباحا لكل من هب ودب، فإذا كانت الجمعية العمومية أخطأت بوضع الكاردينال في رئاسة الهلال.. فدور الأقطاب في التوعية يجب أن يكون موجودا.
*ولكن مشكلة الكاردينال أنه بلا خبرة وفرحان.. وبطانته لا تملك تأهيلا يجعلها تقدم له النصح القويم، بل على ما نظن أنها تستغل فرحه وتخدعه بأن ما يقوم به عمل وإنجاز كبير وتحرضه على صوره وتقوم بعملية النشر والتوزيع..!
*كما أن الكاردينال يفترض أن يقول (التوبة) من التقاط الصور مع اللاعبين قبل موعد التسجيلات، لأنه فعل ذلك من قبل مع بكري المدينة وعاد ليتباكى ويقول إنه لم يكن متحمسا لتسجيله.
*ونذكر الكاردينال أنه بعد توقيعه مع بكري المدينة أصر على التقاط صورة معه… بطريقة جعلت بكري المدينة يندهش لأنه يفترض أن يحدث العكس بأن يطلب اللاعب من رئيس النادي التقاط الصور معه.
*المهم في الأمر أن الرئيس العشوائي عليه أن يترك هذا الفرح وأن يتعامل مع اللاعبين والتعاقدات.
موقف للتاريخ!
*قلنا أمس إن ما بين المريخ والأمل عطبرة لن يفسده خلاف حول النقاط، وأن مشكلة الفهود مع اتحاد الكرة وليس الزعيم وأن العلاقة بين الناديين ظلت جيدة رغم بعض المشاحنات الموجودة في عالم كرة القدم.
*والحمد لله لم تخيب مدينة الحديد والنار التي قدمت لهذا الوطن أنبل وأشجع الرجال، ظننا أو تهزم توقعاتنا وأكد أهلها، أملاب ومريخاب أن الزعيم محل تقديرهم فعلا لا قولا..!
*والكرم الذي قابلت به عطبرة والدامر على المستوى الشعبي، بعثة المريخ وجماهيره ليس مستغربا عليهم، وكان أقوى رد على من يسعى لغرس بذور الفتنة بين الناديين.
*حتى إدارة الأمل أقدمت على موقف مثالي بزيارة بعثة الزعيم والترحيب بها وتقديم موعد المباراة حتى تعود البعثة إلى ديارها سريعا وكلها خطوات تؤكد حسن النية وأن الأزمة ليست شخصية وليس بها استهداف للزعيم.
*وكما أكدنا بالأمس فإن غضب المريخاب من الأمل لم يكن في الانسحاب لأنهم إن فعلوا ذلك من تلقاء أنفسهم لما كانت هنالك مشكلة لأن ذلك قرارا يعود لإدارة النادي العطبراوي ولا يخص المريخ في شيء وليس فيه إساءة له.
*لكن المشكلة في أن جمال حسن سعيد اتخذ قراره بعد الجلوس مع الكاردينال الذي تعمد صناعة الأزمة واستغل نادي الأمل لمصلحة ناديه حتى يجعل موقفه قويا، ولأن الرئيس العشوائي يستهدف المريخ أيضا ولم يساند الأمل حبا فيه.
*لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يغضب أهل المريخ من الخطوة التي أقدم عليها رئيس الأمل خاصة أنه كان يملك أيضا فرصة اللجوء إلى الخيار القانوني الذي يعيد إلى ناديه حقه المسلوب إن كان لديه حق.
*إن مبادرة الأمس من جانب جمهور عطبرة كانت مثالية ونموذجية ومن شأنها أن تدعم العلاقات بين ناديي المريخ والأمل للمزيد من التعاون المشترك الذي يخدم المصلحة العامة.
*أما موقف الكاردينال من الأزمة فإنه لا يعدو أن يكون تطفلا واستغلالا للأندية التي تشعر بالظلم من أجل ادعاء البطولات والظهور في ثوب القوة.
*مع أن القوة ليست في الإساءة إلى خلق الله والتجني عليهم.. ولكن في الحكمة وإدارة المعارك بالقانون والانتصار فيها..!
*لكن هذه معان أكبر من أن يستوعبها رئيس عشوائي يظن أن الإدارة رجالة وعنتريات.
بقايا مداد
*مازالت لجنة التسيير بنادي المريخ في أيامها الأولى لذلك لا نريد أن نقسو عليها لكن بدايتها غير مبشرة.
*وسفر بعثة الفريق في وقت متأخر من مساء الأحد ووصولها فجر أمس خطأ فادح لا يمكن القول إنه حدث نتيجة عدم الخبرة ولكن نتيجة إهمال واضح.
*وقد علمنا أن اللجنة كانت قد قررت سفر البعثة صباح أمس لكنها تلقت نصائح من بعض الأقطاب جعلتها تغير موعد السفر.
*والسفر في الفترة المسائية يرهق اللاعب ويؤثر على مردوده لأن السهر مدمر لطاقته.
*قليل من الاهتمام والتركيز مطلوب يا ونسي.
*يردد البعض أخبارا تتحدث عن تهديدات شخصية أبلغ بها محمد سيد أحمد رئيس الهلال عن طريق وسطاء.
*حسبما يتردد فإن الجكومي في قمة الغضب من وصف كردنة له بالأراجوز وقال إن هذه إساءة شخصية تستوجب رد شخصي وعلى ذلك أوصل رسالته للعشوائي.
*ولا نظن أن ما يتردد في هذا الموضوع صحيحا ونشك فيما يقال بأن كردنة طلب الوساطة وأعلن استعداده لتقديم الاعتذار بطريقة غير مباشرة عبر وسيلة إعلامية.
*الجكومي من الذين يجيدون المبارزة سيفا وقلما وقانونا، لكنه لا يستخدم قوته البدنية ويركز على القانون والحجة.
*لذلك نستبعد تهديداته الشخصية لكردنة رغم الغضب الذي يعتريه.
*رغم أن الرئيس العشوائي التقط صوره مع بعض اللاعبين المغمورين لكن نخشى عليه من عدم اكتمال الفرحة وتكرار تجربة العقرب.
*رأينا الصور ولم نر المال، وما أكثر العجائب التي نشاهدها من رئيس الهلال.
* بالمناسبة.. ماهي آخر أخبار تشييد الجوهرة.. وإلى أين وصل البناء يا كردنة.؟!
*لتنبيه أهل الهلال بكري المدينة مازال (بدقها) ونرجو من العشوائي أن يعود من جديد لملاحقة العقرب الذي لدغه مرتين..
*عماد الطيب يتم الاستعانة به في الأزمات والانسحابات لتنفيذ القرارات.. بينما في التعاقدات يتم تهميشه.. شينة في حقك يا عمدة.!
*شخصيا مصدوم من مواقف الأمين العام لنادي الهلال لأنني كنت أظن فيه خيرا كثيرا لناديه في يوم من الأيام.
*وللأمانة فإن دور عماد الطيب في مجلس الأرباب القوي كان أفضل بكثير من مواقفه الهشة في مجلس الكاردينال الضعيف.
*مع أنها كانت فرصته ليدير النادي بمفرده، نتيجة ضعف الرئيس وعدم معرفته بشيء في الإدارة.
*لكن عماد الطيب رفع الراية البيضاء وقبل بالتهميش حتى أن دور فاطمة الصادق في المجلس أصبح أكثر أهمية من دوره وهذه حقيقة يعلمها حتى جمهور الهلال.
*براك سويتا في نفسك يا عماد.. استقالتك كانت أكرم لك ألف مرة من أن تتاح لك الفرصة حسب المزاج وأن تتطلع على الأخبار من الصحف.
*من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه.!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
شكراً مجلس المريخ

* اللقاء المصغر الذي دعا له مجلس المريخ المعين رؤساء تحرير الصحف الحمراء ورموز الإعلام المريخي أمس بفندق كانون بالعمارات أكد على حقيقتين..
* الأولى تقدير المجلس الجديد الكامل للصحافة…
* الثانية أن الرئيس الباشمهندس اسامه اونسي والأمين العام الدكتور العميد عامر عبد الرحمن مكسبان كبيران واضافتان نوعيتان للإدارة المريخية..
* مثل مجلس المريخ في هذا اللقاء ضابطاه الأول والثاني المذكوران أعلاه… وحضر من الإعلام المريخي الأساتذة أحمد محمد الحسن وكمال حامد ومزمل ابو القاسم وبابكر سلك وإبراهيم عبد الرحيم ونصر الدين الفاضلابي ومعاويه الجاك وسامر العمرابي وهيثم كابو وعمر الجندى وعثمان الطيب وحسن بشير وشخصي الضعيف والمصور عصام الحاج..
* اللقاء إتسم بالصراحة والوضوح من الطرفين.. وتناول جميع الملفات الساخنة منها والباردة.. وكان واضحاً منذ بدايته أن اونسي وعامر يرغبان في الاستماع أكثر من التحدث..
* لم نخيّب ظنهما…
* أدلى كل منّا بدلوه.. وعكس للمجلس رؤيته ورؤية الشارع المريخي حسب متابعاته وقراءاته للأحداث والقضايا وما تتناوله المواقع والقروبات بأقلام الجماهير..
* دوّن الأمين العام كل ما قيل في اللقاء من أراء وملاحظات ومقترحات ، ووعد بأنها ستكون محل اهتمامهم، قبل أن يؤكّد على حجم التحديات التي تنتظرهم ، ويؤمّن على أنها تتطلب تضافر كل الجهود..
* عفواً قارئي الكريم على هذا الاختصار الذي املته عليّ أنا شخصياً ظروف الصحيفة والطباعة.. حيث أن اللقاء بدأ في الثالثة عصرا وإنتهى قرب صلاة المغرب..
* ولكن عموماً يمكن القول إن اللقاء اتفق على ضرورة التعامل مع ملف التدريب بحكمة وروية وموضوعية .. مع منح الجهاز الفني في الوقت الراهن كافة الصلاحيات فيما يتعلق بملف التسجيلات..
* وإتفق كذلك على ضرورة توزيع المهام.. وتحديد الاختصاصات.. وفرض الانضباط وعدم التهاون في مواجهة أي تفلّتات أو فوضى وسط اللاعبين..
* فيما يختص بملف العضوية أكد الرئيس علي أنهم سيولونه الاهتمام الذي يستحقه، ويضبطون مساره وفق اللوائح المنظمة..
* قضية الفرق المنسحبة من الدوري الممتاز أمّن اللقاء على ضرورة التمسك فيها بحاكمية الاتحاد.. وعدم الرضوخ أو التجاوب مع أي محاولات ترمي للالتفاف على القوانين..
* غداً بإذن الله أعود للقاء بمزيد من التفصيل..
………………………
* للمرة العشرين نلفت النظر إلى أن تسجيل طوك لهلال كادوقلي لم يكن خاطئاً بقدر ما أنه كان باطلاً ولا تسري عليه مواد اللائحة المحلية للتسجيلات..
* اللاعب الأجنبي إذا تم تسجيله بهوية سودانية غير صحيحة ، يبطل تسجيله حتى لو مر عليه عشرون عاماً.. ويعاقب النادي ويخسر النتيجة إذا كان هو الذي استخرج للاعب هذه الهوية..
* أما إذا كان اللاعب الاجنبي هو الذي استخرج هذه الهوية السودانية بطريقة ما ، ولم يكن النادي يعلم أنها غير صحيحة ، فإنّ القانون في هذه الحالة (لن يكون حماراً) إذا عاقب اللاعب فقط ، ولم يُغيّر في نتيجة المباراة مثار الشكوى..
* وللمرة الثلاثين نؤكد على أن لجنة الاستئنافات لم تعاقب لاعب الأمل عمر عثمان.. إنما عاقبته المادة الوجوبية 89 حسب تقرير الحكم الذي قدّم المريخ صورة منه للجنة.. ليتأكد لها أن هنالك عقوبة أوقعت بالفعل ، ولكنها اخفيت بفعل فاعل..
……………………….
* وفق ما أكده المؤتمر الصحفي للجنة المنظمة لنهائي كأس السودان فإن مباراة المريخ وأهلي شندي في دنقلا ستكون ودية إذا تخلف الهلال عن الحضور..
* وسيتوج المريخ بعدها بطلاً لكأسه المحبب بصرف النظر عما تسفر عنه مباراته أمام الأهلي..
………………………..
* لمن يهمّه الأمر:
* عندما تحب عدوك ، يحس بتفاهته..
* إذا طُعنت من الخلف ، فاعلم أنك في المقدمة..
* الكلام الليّن يغلب الحق البيّن..
* كلنا كالقمر .. له جانب مظلم
* لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره..
* العين التي لا تبكي ، لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً..
* المهزوم إذا ابتسم ، افقد المنتصر لذة الفوز..
* ذووالنفوس الدنيئة ، يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن أخطاء العظماء..
* إن بعض القول فن .. فاجعل الإصغاء فناً
* اللسان الطويل دلالة على العقل الصغير..
* من يطارد عصفورين يفقدهما الاثنين..
* لكل كلمة أذن ، وقد تكون أذنك ليست لكلماتي ، فلا تتهمني بالغموض..
* لا تجادل الأحمق ، فقد يخطيء الناس في التفريق بينكما!!
* الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل..
* قد يجد الجبان عشرات الحلول لحل مشكلته ولكنه في النهاية لن يعجبه سوى حل واحد.. هو الفرار!!
* شق الطريق بالحكمة والدبلوماسية خير من شقه بالسيف.
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التسيير المريخية تجتمع بكبار صحفي المريخ ::

عقدت لجنة التسيير المريخية متمثلة فى الباشمهندس ونسي و سعاده العميد عامر عبدالرحمن اجتماعاً مهماً بكبار صحفيي المريخ يتقدمهم الاستاذ كمال حامد و مزمل ابو القاسم و اسماعيل حسن و بابكر سلك و اخرين للحديث حول المرحلة المقبلة التى تتطلب تكاتف الجميع من اجل ضمان استقرار الفرقة الحمراء ، حيث استمع السيد الرئيس و الامين العام بكل تواضع لكل الانتقادات التى وجهها لهم الصحفيين حول طريقة عملهم خلال الايام الاولى لعمر لجنة التسيير و التى من ضمنها التباطوء فى تشكيل اللجان المساعده و ضعف الاهتمام بفريق الكره ، كما استمعوا لوجهة نظرهم حول ما يجب ان تكون عليه الامور خلال الفترة المقبلة حيث طالب الصحفيين بالتسرع فى حسم القضايا العالقة مع فرض سياج من السرية على التسجيلات الشتوية ، وفى نهاية اللقاء طمانت لجنة التسيير كل الحضور بانهم سيضعون ما سمعوه امام اعينهم ليكون عوناً لهم فى الفترة القادمة كما وعدوا بان تكون اللقاءات مستمرة دون انقطاع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• ساسولو يعمق جراح يوفنتوس .. وميلان يستعيد توازنه أمام كييفو
• روما يعود للصدارة بفوز مستحق على اودينيزي في الدوري الايطالي
• مدلسبره يفجر مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل ويطيح بمانشستر يونايتد من الكأس
• مانشستر سيتي وليفربول يحلقان إلى الدور المقبل في كأس الرابطة الإنجليزية
• بدلاء برشلونة يتعادلون مع المغمور فيلافينسي في كأس إسبانيا
• دورتموند يرافق مونشنغلادباخ وليفركوزن إلى الدور الثالث بكأس ألمانيا
• النيران الصديقة تقود فينورد للإطاحة بأياكس من كأس هولندا
• سانتوس يقصي ساو باولو ويلاقي بالميراس بنهائي كاس البرازيل
• الإصابة تبعد فالنسيا عن الإكوادور في تصفيات كأس العالم
• الاتحاد الإسباني يوقف ماسكيرانو مباراتين بعد اهانة الحكم
• دورتموند يعاقب بادربورن بسباعية ويصعد للدور الثالث بكأس ألمانيا
• كاف يؤجل الفصل في اختيار مرشحه لانتخابات رئاسة الفيفا
• فيفا: اللجنة الانتخابية لن تتعامل مع طلب ترشح بلاتيني قبل انتهاء ايقافه
• بلاتر يفتح النار على بلاتيني ويتهمه بالوقوف خلف فضيحة الفيفا
• بلاتر يأسف لعدم استقالته عقب مونديال البرازيل 2014
• بلاتر يؤكد اقامة كأس العالم 2018 في روسيا
• الاصابة تحرم ليفربول من جهود بنتيكي في كأس الرابطة
• ميسي متفائل من ظهوره في الكلاسيكو .. وتشاؤم لدى اطباء برشلونة
• هيدينك يتحدث عن امكانية عودته لتدريب تشيلسي
• كريستيانو رونالدو يعرض نفسه لغرامة بسبب صورة سيلفي
• مورينيو: ريال مدريد وبرشلونة يمكنهما الفوز بالبريميرليج!
• مدرب البرتغال: رونالدو لن يصبح رأس حربة كلاسيكي أبداً
• فوز هام للنجم الساحلي على حمام الانف في الدوري التونسي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 10 :

• سامبدوريا (-- : --) إمبولي الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 3

..................................................  .....

◄ رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية - الدور الـ 16 :

• ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) بلاكبيرن روفرز الساعة: 22:45 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 1

..................................................  .....

◄دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي للمحترفين  - الأسبوع 5 :

• القادسية (-- : --) الرائد الساعة: 17:40.. القناة: ان بي سي الرياضية 1

• الوحدة (-- : --) النصر الساعة: 20:15 .. القناة: ان بي سي الرياضية 1


========================================

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 10 :

• ميلان (1 : 0) كييفو فيرونا

• روما (3 : 1) أودينيزي

• ساسولو (1 : 0) يوفنتوس

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس ملك أسبانيا - ذهاب الدور الـ 16 :

• فيلانوفينسي (0 : 0) برشلونة

..................................................  .....

◄ رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية - الدور الـ 16 :

• مانشستر سيتي (5 : 1) كريستال بالاس

• ليفربول (1 : 0) بورنموث

• مانشستر يونايتد (0 : 0) ميدلزبره

ضربات ترجيحية: (1-3) لميدلزبره

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس ألمانيا - الدور الثاني :

• بوروسيا دورتموند (7 : 1) بادربورن

• شالكه (0 : 2) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ

========================================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي شندي يؤكد جاهزيته للمشاركة في نهائي كأس السودان

أكد نادي الاهلي شندي جاهزيته للمشاركة في نهائي كأس السودان امام المريخ والمقام بمدينة دنقلا يوم الاحد القادم في حال تأكد إنسحاب الهلال من البطولة .. حيث يواصل الفريق تدريباته تحت اشراف مبارك سلمان مدرب الفريق وسيؤدي تجربة ودية امام النيل شندي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مركز تحميل الصور
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 مركز تحميل الصور



هاهاهاهاهىهىىه

قطعت مصارينا ياكسلاوى والله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نورالله صباحكم ياشباب  وسلام بالكوم للدكتور ماجد والاخ كسلاااااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكورين شباب بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة الافاضل على اضافة اخبار الخميس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل قرار المفوضية في طعن الامل عطبرة الي يوم الاحد

قررت مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة تأجيل قرارها في الطعن المقدم من نادي الامل عطبرة في عدم شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات العليا بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الي يوم الاحد القادم عقب اكمال المستندات المطلوبة من الاتحاد العام بعد ان تم منحه فرصة ثانية لتقديم المستندات المطلوبة من قبل المفوضية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل قرار المفوضية في طعن الامل عطبرة الي يوم الاحد

قررت مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة تأجيل قرارها في الطعن المقدم من نادي الامل عطبرة في عدم شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات العليا بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم الي يوم الاحد القادم عقب اكمال المستندات المطلوبة من الاتحاد العام بعد ان تم منحه فرصة ثانية لتقديم المستندات المطلوبة من قبل المفوضية.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا
حقيقة الأزمة الرياضية

مهما إجتهد علماء القانون في تحليل الأزمة الرياضية الحالية فإنهم لم يستطيعوا التوصل إلى نتيجة مرضية ومثالية للأطراف الثلاثة لأن محور الأزمة وأصولها ليست قانونية مهما إدعى أطراف النزاع ومهما دبجت المقالات وتنمقت العبارات دفاعاً عن (القضية)... فكل الأطراف يدعي أن له قضية.. ولكنه يناقشها بمنطق غير قابل للتنازلات، والكل يجتهد بكل ما أوتي من قوة وحشد من عبارات لكسر عنق ومسار النقاش حتى يحوله لطرف من الأطراف المتنازعة، وإن كان القانون نفسه بريء منه.. لذلك أرى أن الحل المثالي للأزمة هو أن نأتي بالمتصارعين في ميدان عام، ونطلق العنان للعضلاتهم حتى تكون الغلبة لمن يقتل الآخر.. هذا هو الحل الذي يتناسب مع أسلوب الغابة الدائر الآن.. فالقانون نائم أو مقتول أو حتى مختطف..!
هذا هو الحل الذي يتماشى مع مسار الأزمة والأسلوب الذي أديرت به حتى الآن، بينما أصبحت السلطة السياسية – الرياضية في عنق الزجاجة تماماً ممثلة في الوزير حيدر جالوكوما والذي أعلن من قبل إنحيازه الواضح لإتحاد كرة القدم، ولا نعرف ما السبب في ذلك الإنحياز؟.. هل هو نتيجة لمدارسته الأزمة وتفاصيلها ومن ثم كان البيان عبارة عن خلاصة الأزمة؟.. أم هي مسألة شكليات والسلام؟.. مع العلم بأن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد سن أسلوباً فوضوياً في إدارة كرة القدم في البلاد وهو المتهم الأول بإشعال الأزمة، وبذلك كان يجب أن يعاقب لا أن يحفز، فما أثاره من فوضى إستفاد منها المريخ والهلال أكثر من الأندية الأخرى في مراحل ما قبل هذه الأزمة، وقد بلغ الجميع قمة الأزمة الآن بسبب تقاطعات المصالح وصدام القوى وهو ما أنتج هذا الوضع المعقد.
الصحافة الرياضية بلونيها الأحمر والأزرق باتت هي وقود الأزمات، تضاعفها ولا تسهم ولو بمقدار في حلها، لأنها غير محايدة في النقاش العام، ولا تعمل القانون في أطروحاتها ومن يريد أن يتأكد يتابعها في يومين فقط ولن يتفاجأ بأنها تحطم القوانين وتطوعها وصولاً لتماذج صحافة غير راشدة تتجاهل الحياد الإيجابي الذي كان سيتشكل فكرة وموضوعاً بتحليل الأوضاع بمنظور قانوني يراعي المصلحة العامة وإتاحة أكبر فرصة للقانونيين المحايدين لكي يقولوا كلمتهم بمهنيتهم بعيداً عن أجواء التعصب المقيت الذي أوصلنا إلى هذه المرحلة.
الخلاصة أننا نفتقد لهيبة القانون.. وهيبة أجهزة الدولة التنفيذية التي وجدت نفسها في مأزق قاتل إذ هي اتخذت قراراً بحل الإتحاد منحت الفرصة للإتحاد الدولي لحظر نشاط الكرة السودانية، وإن هي صمتت والتزمت موقفها السالب أنهكت هيبة الأجهزة الرسمية أمام مد فوضوي يسيطر مفاصل العمل الرياضي.. مع أن الحل دائماً هو أن تمارس الأجهزة الرقابية مثل (المفوضيات) دورها بصرامة.. ولكنها دائماً تأتي مثل بوليس الأفلام... يأتي بعد أن تكون الخسارة قد وقعت والنيران التهمت الأخضر واليابس..!





يعني يا أماسا باشا تقصد انه المريخ لم يأخذ حقه قانوناً و أنه ظالم كما البقية
ياخوانا أقنعوني بأن هذا الأماسا ما موتور
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*جلسة ما منظور مثيلا


عمر الجندي
جلسة ما منظور مثيلا
· في جلسة ما منظور مثيلا بين الرئيس الجديد ونسى وأركان حربه العميد د.حقوقى عامر عبدالرحمن عثمان والاعلام الأحمر بمسرح فندق كنون بالخرطوم.
· قدم الاعلام الآراء والمقترحات وطرح السلبيات بكل تفاصييلها من اجل إيجاد الحلول لها.
· وكان ونسى على الموعد كالعاده هاشا باشا هادئا ينظر للامور نظرة مستقبلية وبمنظار التفاءل.
· وبجواره الرزين عامر عبدالرحمن الامين العام الذى اعتبره امتداد لجيل الفطاحلة من الإداريين الذيم تعاقبوا على العمل الإدارى في المريخ في وظيقة الأمين العام من خلال تعامله الراقى مع الكل وطرحه للقضايا التي تخدم الكيان.
· جلسة العنوان الأبرز لها الصراحة ومانشييتاتها المكاشفة وسطورها التنقيب عن كل ما يخدم المريخ.
· صدق من قال اختلاف الراى لا يفسد للود قضية.. واختلاف الرأى فينا يجعل المريخ اقوى.
· اختلفنا في الآراء إلا اننا تلاقينا في مصلحة الزعيم.
· وخرج الجميع والسعادة تملأ محياهم ولسان حالهم يقول انت يا مريحننا عالى وانت الوعاء الذى يتسع للجميع.
· وحقيقة المريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه.. بل وطن نسكن فيه.
صدى ثان
· زيارة المريخ لعطبره أتت اكلها وازالت الكثير من الرواسب بين الزعيم والفهود.
· رغم ان المباراة لم تقم بصيغة التبارى بين الفريقين.. الا ان آثارها كبيرة فقد كرست لعهد جديد بين الناديين زاخر بالمودة وامتداد للزهور البيضاء بين امدرمان وعطبرة.
· رسالة من مولانا جمال حسن سعيد جسدت معانى عميقة وأكدت بان الرياضه تجمع بين الناس لا تفرق بينهم.
· وان اهم بنود الرياضة هو التاخى والمحبة وصفاء القلوب وبياض النية ونشر فضيلة التسامح بين الجميع.
· شكرا بلا حدود لكل أهل مدينة الحديد والنار وانتم تساهمون بإيجابية في عودة المياه لمجاريها بين المريخ والأمل العطبراوى.
· وباذن الله سيرد لكم اهل الصفوة الجميل بأفضل منه في الزيارة القادمة. وستكونون ضيوف نحملكم على اكف الراحة منذ قدومكم وحتى لحظات المغادرة.
· شكرا اتحاد عطبرة الذى فتح الباب على مصراعيه وخيب ظن من راهنوا باغلاق الأبواب في وجه المريخ.
· وبعثتم لهم برسالة بأن المريخ والامل علاقة متينة واشكالهم مع الاتحاد.
اخر الاصداء
· ما يتردد بأن الهلال خائف من مواجهة المريخ في الممتاز وكاس السودان والخروج صفر اليدين هو الحديث الأكثر تداولا في الشارع الرياضى.
· الهلال خائف هذه هي الحقيقة.. الا ان الاهلة وكعادتهم لا يرضون بالحقيقة ابدا.
· وهذا هو احد أسباب وقوفهم عند نقطة الصفر الدولى الكبير لقرابة الثمانين عاما.
· أخيرا استقر الراى النهائي على مواجهة الزعيم لفريق الارسنال على نهائي كاس السودان بمدينة دنقلا.
· تبقت 72 ساعة للمباراة.
· ولنترك حاليا الانشغال بامر إعادة اللاعب امير كمال.
· ولنركز على المجهودات على لقاء الاحد.
· كلنا نعلم خطورة الارسنال وهو الفريق الوحيد في الممتاز الذى لا يمكن ان تضمن نتيجة المباراة.
· نتعشم من مجلس التسيير اعلان حالة الطوارئ لملحمة الاحد.
· حقيقة كان الأفضل للمريخ مواجهة الهلال الضعيف عن الارسنال القوى.
· عرفنا الممتاز ..حتى في كأس السودان واك واك واك ما دايرين.
· ختاما يأتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
�
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*غارزيتو .. رأي فاتر وغدر حاضر



غارزيتو .. رأي فاتر وغدر حاضر
أبوبكرعابدين
* هو قصد الجهل وجهل القصد ذلك الذي يخطط له مجلس التسيير المريخي بالحديث المباشر وغير المباشر في التجديد للمدرب غارزيتو !!
* قبل وصول لجنة التسيير لكراسي حكم المريخ كانت رؤية مجلس الوالي هي التخلص من المدرب غارزيتو بصورة لاتحرجهم مع الجمهور والسبب (انو مابسمع الكلام وبتاع مشاكل) وفعلا قراراته دائما لم تكن تعجبهم ولكنها تحقق النتائج العظيمة..
* الوالي قال انه حسم أمر غارزيتو وامير كمال واوكرا وكوفي ، ثم جاء (مين كدا سودا غاز) واعلن لجماهير المريخ بانه حسم امر التعاقد مع غارزيتو وكمان دفع الكاش !!! وتأتي الأيام وتكشف زيف المساحيق والكذب على الجماهير ومحاولات تخديرها والعزف على وتر غارزيتو والتسجيلات ، وتمر الايام كالخيال أحلام ونصحو على تحركات لجنة التسيير من أجل اعادة قيد أمير كمال وراجي وبقية الاعبين وسنبحث موضوع غارزيتو!!!
* ياترى من يكذب على من ؟ ومن يخدع من ؟! الم تقولوا ان الوالي حسم كل تلك الملفات ؟ وألم تأتوا بصور سوداغاز وهو في صورة باسمة مع غارزيتو وقلتم بأن الدولارات حسمت امر التعاقد والموضوع انتهى بعقد لمدة عام ؟؟! ماذا حدث هل تعتقدون ان الجماهير نزعت منها الذاكرة واصبحت تنسى كل شيء ؟؟ ماذا بكم ياهولاء لماذا لا تتعاملون بالصدق مرة واحدة..
* نعلم جيدا بان لجنة التسيير تخطط للخروج بسيناريو محكم الحلقات في اليومين القادمين لانهاء مسيرة المدرب الناجح غارزيتو والتخلص منه والبحث عن مدرب هدي ورضي ورخيص وكمان بيسمع الكلام !!
* جماهير المريخ نراهن عليها ونقول انها تمتلك وعيا أكبر من مجلس الادارة والاعلام وحتما ستتصدى لكل محاولات العبث بمستقبل الكيان والذي اتضح بانه سيكون مع ذلك المدرب الصارم الذي فرض الانضباط وابعد السماسرة والمتكسبين والمتبطلين والحشريين حول الفريق وحقق نتائج لم يحققها مدرب غيره وكمان غير شكل الفريق وأعاد الجماهير للمدرجات بعدما هربت سنينا عددا والكل شاهد على ذلك
*غارزيتو خط احمر لجماهير الأحمر وعلى الاخوة الاكارم في لجنة التسيير ان تلبي رغبة الجماهير في المحافظة على ذلك المدرب وعليكم الا تتعللوا بارتفاع قيمة تعاقده لأن ذلك المبرر غير مقنع ونقولها لكم منذ الان ان الجماهير جاهزة لتوفير مبلغ التعاقد معه عب تفعيل مشروع تحويل الرصيد لتمويل استحقاقات غارزيتو ..
* على لجنة التسيير الا تلعب بالنار وان تبدأ خطواتها الجادة والعملية مع غارزيتو اليوم قبل الغد وان تترك له عمليتي الاحلال والابدال والتي ستبدأ بعد يومين فقط وغارزيتو لن يتولى المسؤلية قبل ان يحسم أمر بقاءه في الموسم المقبل فلا تضيعوا الوقت فيما لا يفيد .
* التسجيلات يوم الاحد والمواضيع كلها معلقة وعلى الاخوة في لجنة التسيير ان يكونوا اكثر وضوحا مع الجماهير وان تكون الشفافية هي منهجهم في العمل بدلا عن دفن الرؤوس في الرمال وكلنا يعلم حجم المعاناة الني واجهتهم في السفر الى عطبرة ، ولنسال بلا حرج أين بص المريخ الحديث الذي أهداه الوالي للمريخ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا لم يسافر به المريخ الى عطبرة بدلا عن البحث المضني والجري من أجل توفير قيمة البص المستأجر ؟ أليس من حقنا أن نسأل.
* سننتظر الاجابة ولو بعد حين وياترى الم تستلم لجنة التسيير البص في اجتماع التسليم والتسلم قبل ثلاثة أيام ؟؟؟ افيدونا يرحمكم الله.
اتحاد الكرة الهمام سيبدأ التسجيلات والشطب يوم 11/1 وموسمه مستمر حتى يوم 11/20 ودي طبعا حدوتة وجزء من حالة الفوضى والفساد التي عمت كل البلاد وليس الوسط الرياضي فقط !! ولنا عودة نتمنى الا تطول في زمن الزيف والحيف.
*
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*السودان يستضيف زامبيا بدنقلا بدلا عن الخرطوم 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قرر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تحويل مباراة المنتخب ونظيره الزامبي في تصفيات كاس العالم الى المدينة الرياضية بدنقلا بدلا عن استاد الخرطوم وذلك بعد الانتقادات العنيفة التي واجهها اللاعبين من الجمهور في مباراة يوغندا واكدو مسئولي المنتخب ان نقل المباراة لدنقلا ستجعل الصقور تحصل على دعم كبير من الجماهير في الولاية الشمالية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الهدف
أبوبكرعابدين
غارزيتو .. رأي فاتر وغدر حاضر!

* هو قصد الجهل وجهل القصد ذلك الذي يخطط له مجلس التسيير المريخي بالحديث المباشر وغير المباشر في التجديد للمدرب غارزيتو !!
* قبل وصول لجنة التسيير لكراسي حكم المريخ كانت رؤية مجلس الوالي هي التخلص من المدرب غارزيتو بصورة لاتحرجهم مع الجمهور والسبب (انو مابسمع الكلام وبتاع مشاكل) وفعلا قراراته دائما لم تكن تعجبهم ولكنها تحقق النتائج العظيمة..
* الوالي قال انه حسم أمر غارزيتو وامير كمال واوكرا وكوفي ، ثم جاء (مين كدا سودا غاز) واعلن لجماهير المريخ بانه حسم امر التعاقد مع غارزيتو وكمان دفع الكاش !!! وتأتي الأيام وتكشف زيف المساحيق والكذب على الجماهير ومحاولات تخديرها والعزف على وتر غارزيتو والتسجيلات ، وتمر الايام كالخيال أحلام ونصحو على تحركات لجنة التسيير من أجل اعادة قيد أمير كمال وراجي وبقية الاعبين وسنبحث موضوع غارزيتو!!!
* ياترى من يكذب على من ؟ ومن يخدع من ؟! الم تقولوا ان الوالي حسم كل تلك الملفات ؟ وألم تأتوا بصور سوداغاز وهو في صورة باسمة مع غارزيتو وقلتم بأن الدولارات حسمت امر التعاقد والموضوع انتهى بعقد لمدة عام ؟؟! ماذا حدث هل تعتقدون ان الجماهير نزعت منها الذاكرة واصبحت تنسى كل شيء ؟؟ ماذا بكم ياهولاء لماذا لا تتعاملون بالصدق مرة واحدة..
* نعلم جيدا بان لجنة التسيير تخطط للخروج بسيناريو محكم الحلقات في اليومين القادمين لانهاء مسيرة المدرب الناجح غارزيتو والتخلص منه والبحث عن مدرب هدي ورضي ورخيص وكمان بيسمع الكلام !!
* جماهير المريخ نراهن عليها ونقول انها تمتلك وعيا أكبر من مجلس الادارة والاعلام وحتما ستتصدى لكل محاولات العبث بمستقبل الكيان والذي اتضح بانه سيكون مع ذلك المدرب الصارم الذي فرض الانضباط وابعد السماسرة والمتكسبين والمتبطلين والحشريين حول الفريق وحقق نتائج لم يحققها مدرب غيره وكمان غير شكل الفريق وأعاد الجماهير للمدرجات بعدما هربت سنينا عددا والكل شاهد على ذلك
*غارزيتو خط احمر لجماهير الأحمر وعلى الاخوة الاكارم في لجنة التسيير ان تلبي رغبة الجماهير في المحافظة على ذلك المدرب وعليكم الا تتعللوا بارتفاع قيمة تعاقده لأن ذلك المبرر غير مقنع ونقولها لكم منذ الان ان الجماهير جاهزة لتوفير مبلغ التعاقد معه عب تفعيل مشروع تحويل الرصيد لتمويل استحقاقات غارزيتو ..
* على لجنة التسيير الا تلعب بالنار وان تبدأ خطواتها الجادة والعملية مع غارزيتو اليوم قبل الغد وان تترك له عمليتي الاحلال والابدال والتي ستبدأ بعد يومين فقط وغارزيتو لن يتولى المسؤلية قبل ان يحسم أمر بقاءه في الموسم المقبل فلا تضيعوا الوقت فيما لا يفيد .
* التسجيلات يوم الاحد والمواضيع كلها معلقة وعلى الاخوة في لجنة التسيير ان يكونوا اكثر وضوحا مع الجماهير وان تكون الشفافية هي منهجهم في العمل بدلا عن دفن الرؤوس في الرمال وكلنا يعلم حجم المعاناة الني واجهتهم في السفر الى عطبرة ، ولنسال بلا حرج أين بص المريخ الحديث الذي أهداه الوالي للمريخ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا لم يسافر به المريخ الى عطبرة بدلا عن البحث المضني والجري من أجل توفير قيمة البص المستأجر ؟ أليس من حقنا أن نسأل.
* سننتظر الاجابة ولو بعد حين وياترى الم تستلم لجنة التسيير البص في اجتماع التسليم والتسلم قبل ثلاثة أيام ؟؟؟ افيدونا يرحمكم الله.
اتحاد الكرة الهمام سيبدأ التسجيلات والشطب يوم 11/1 وموسمه مستمر حتى يوم 11/20 ودي طبعا حدوتة وجزء من حالة الفوضى والفساد التي عمت كل البلاد وليس الوسط الرياضي فقط !! ولنا عودة نتمنى الا تطول في زمن الزيف والحيف.[/SIZE]
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طلبت من الاتحاد عدم النظر في تقارير تخلف الهلال والأمل
(الزاوية) تكشف: فشل لجنة الوساطة في حل الأزمة

كشفت مصادر عليمة لـ(الزاوية) فشل لجنة الوساطة التي كونها وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي لحل أزمة الانسحابات في مهتمها لاصطدامها بتعنت جميع الأطراف المعنية في القضية.. وأشارت المصادر إلى أن اللجنة بصدد رفع تقريرها لوزير الشباب والرياضة بصورة منه للنائب الأول لرئيس الجمهورية.. تسرد فيه كل الخطوات التي اتبعتها لحل الأزمة ومواقف الأطراف.
وقبل ذلك.. طلبت لجنة الوساطة من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عدم نظر اللجنة المنظمة في تقارير المباريات التي تخلف عنها فريقا الهلال والأمل حتى لا تزداد الأمور تعقيداً.. وتحصلت (الزاوية) على معلومات مؤكدة بموافقة رئيس الاتحاد السوداني على هذا الطلب لتمكين اللجنة من حل الأزمة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الصدى تكشف أسباب غياب بكري وعمر بخيت وأيمن عن مران المريخ 
تواصل غياب اللاعبين عن تدريبات الفرقة الحمراء مؤخراً, فبعد تخلف سبعة لاعبين من السفر إلى عطبرة تخلف مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة أمس عن المشاركة في المران برغم أن اللاعب تجاوز الإصابة بسبب عدم علمه بموعد المران, كما تخلف نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء عمر بخيت عن مرافقة بعثة المريخ إلى عطبرة وعن المشاركة في مران الفريق أمس, وعلمت الصحيفة من مصادرها ان عمر بخيت غاضب من المدير الفني الذي طلب منه إجراء عمليات الإحماء في تلك المباراة إلى جانب أوكراه وتأخر عمر بخيت بعض الشئ في القيام بعمليات الإحماء فما كان من غارزيتو الا أن طلب منه أن يتوقف عن الخضوع لعمليات الإحماء لأنه لا يرغب في مشاركته بعد أن اعتبر غارزيتو تأخر عمر في إجراء عمليات الإحماء بمثابة ردة فعل غاضبة من اللاعب بسبب جلوسه على مقاعد البدلاء ويتوقع أن يتحرك الجهاز الإداري بعد تكوين القطاع الرياضي اليوم من أجل حل هذه المشكلة وإعادة عمر بخيت للتدريبات, في حين توقف أيمن سعيد عن التدريبات بسبب مستحقاته المالية.
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*في بطولة الجمهورية لألعاب القوى

سيطرت سيدات ولاية شمال كردفان على بطولة الجمهورية لألعاب القوى، عصر أمس بالمضمار الدولي لادارة الرياضة العسكرية بعشر ميداليات ذهبية من اربعة عشر، لتحصل على الكأس دون التاثر بالسباق الذي يجري صباح اليوم لفئة الرجال. 
وكان اتحاد القوى قد كرم عديد الشخصيات على هامش البطولة لدورهم الكبير في المنشط، وعلى رأسهم والي ولاية شمال كردفان مولانا أحمد محمد هورن واللواء أحمد عطا المنان، مدير الجوزات السابق وكابتن شيخ الدين.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسريبات صدي. الاخباريية
الخرطوم. مصادر…
بعد الضغوطات الرئاسييه وبعض عقلاء الهلال غادر السيد اشرف الكاردينال البلاد الي دبي ومنها الي لندن وذكر احد المقربين منه وفضل حجب اسمه بان الكاردينال سوف يقدم استقالته من لندن وقطع علاقته مع الوسط الرياضي وقد زكر المصدر ان الحكومة زكرت للكاردينال انها في غني عن القلاقل التي تسبب فيها وكان عليه اللجوء للقانون بدل الانسحاب وان الوضع العام لايتحمل اي احتقان داخلي اوخارجي يضع البلاد تحت رحمة سيف فيفا وان المجتمع الدولي يترصد اي فرصة للضغط علي الحكومة وعزلها في اي مجال.
*

----------

